# Eifie vs Keldeo vs TruetoCheese vs JackPK



## Superbird

[size=+2]*Eifie vs Keldeo vs TruetoCheese vs JackPK*[/size]



Eifie said:


> *Format*: 3v3v3v3 single
> *Style*: Set
> *DQ*: 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap*: none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves*: direct healing, Pain Split, Safety Goggles
> *Arena Description:* Jerome's Acidic Quest for Evolution (combination of  three arenas, originally by Kratos Aurion, Sangfroidish, and TruetoCheese)
> 
> The ref warned them about Pursuit, bro! He told ‘em dog! You just don’t do that in the Communication Club Colosseum, man, not when it’s frickin’ hailing inside. But nooo, the last trainers to battle in here just had to mess around, the arena’s weather generators are broken like whoa and now the next trainers and ref have to deal with the meteorologist’s nightmare they’ve left behind.
> 
> The Communication Club Colosseum itself is a standard enclosed arena, empty and large enough to accomodate any pokémon comfortably on its sturdy metal floor. For reasons known only to the mysterious techie wizards who designed the room, it is still possible to use just about any attack in here—rocks and surges of water appear out of nowhere when an attack calls for them, and the floor can be tunneled through and will repair itself after the match. No sense letting physics or lack or resources get in the way of a good ‘n wild battle, after all.
> 
> This freedom of attack use would normally also apply to weather moves, the room’s artificial weather generators providing bright light, stiff breezes and precipitation of all stripes whenever needed. The techie wizards have no explanation for the way the generators react when the move Pursuit is used while they’re active, however, and thanks to the previous occupants’ shenanigans they’re now on the fritz something serious. Bright lights shine, rain and hail drive down and a sandstorm tears across the room, effectively causing the effects of Sunny Day, Rain Dance, Hail and Sandstorm to remain active all at once. There’ll be no turning them off for a while, either, and they refuse to respond to any new weather commands, so the barrage of anomalous weather remains in place indefinitely and can’t be canceled or replaced by using a weather move (or additional use of Pursuit, for that matter, which will function normally). The intense weather assailing the battlers from all directions causes them a great deal of pain, shearing 10% health/round off of any Pokémon that is not completely immune to any and all weather damage and 7% off of Pokémon with a partial immunity. It is also quite difficult to see what’s going on through all the roiling rainhailsandsun, and all moves, save for never-miss moves and self- or field-targeting moves, suffer a 10% accuracy drop.
> 
> In addition, at the end of every round, the wacky weather magic will turn each battler into a random Pokemon — legendaries included. Typing, movepool, and ability (randomly generated, if applicable) will all change to that of the new form, while gender, status effects, and stat changes will remain the same; if a burned Pokemon turns into a Fire type, a poisoned Pokemon turns into a Poison or Steel type, or a paralyzed Pokemon turns into an Electric type, those effects will disappear.
> 
> Finally, at the end of every round that the battle is not on the FRICKIN ROOF, there is a 50% chance that the battle will trigger the Colosseum's movement simulators, effectively moving it onto the club's FRICKIN ROOF. WHY ARE WE UP HERE OH GOD. HOLD ON FOR DEAR LIFE BECAUSE THE WEATHER'S EFFECTS ARE INCREASED (_WHY_) AND THE SUNRAINHAILSAND DEALS 2% MORE DAMAGE A ROUND THAN NORMAL. THE TRAINER'S COMMANDS ARE HORRIBLY GARBLED BY THE NOISE ON THE FRICKIN ROOF. AFTER EVERY ROUND ON THE FRICKIN ROOF ALL POKEMON TAKE 8% TYPELESS DAMAGE AND FALL BACK TO THE NORMAL ARENA. AAAAAAAH. (The battle starts in the normal arena.)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: tl;dr list of arena effects, and clarification of possible conflicts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sand, hail, rain, and sun are all in effect at once. This deals 10% damage per round to all Pokemon, except those with an immunity to sand and/or hail damage, who take 7% a round
> Due to the weather, there is a blanket 10% accuracy drop (15% if on the roof) to all but never-miss, self-targeting, and arena-targeting moves
> At the end of every round each battler turns into a random Pokemon; type, movepool, and ability all change, but status effects, stat changes, and gender stay the same
> At the end of every normal round (the battle starts normally), there is a 50% chance that the battle will move to the FRICKIN ROOF, where certain effects (see below) are increased and the round's weather damage increases by 2%. After every round on the FRICKIN ROOF, both battlers take 8% typeless damage and move back to the normal arena.
> Water- and Fire-type moves do not have their damage modified by the weather (no boosts or penalties)
> Blizzard, Hurricane and Thunder all have 100% accuracy (but are affected by the blanket 10% accuracy drop)
> Solar Beam can be used instantly without any additional energy cost and does not have reduced base power
> Rock-types have their special defense increased by the sandstorm
> Pokémon with Chlorophyll, Harvest, Hydration, Leaf Guard, Sand Force, Sand Rush and Swift Swim have their abilities activated
> Pokémon with Solar Power have boosted special attack and take sun damage each round as normal
> Pokémon with Dry Skin do not get healed by or take extra damage from their ability (they still take the blanket damage per round)
> Pokémon with Ice Body or Rain Dish get healed by their ability, then take the usual weather damage
> Cherrim alternates between its sunshine and overcast forms at the beginning of each round (ref determines starting form at random)
> Castform randomly changes between its rain, sun and hail forms at the beginning of each round (at the beginning of each action if on the roof)
> Weather Ball is always at 100 base power (150 on the roof) and its type is randomly (re)determined to be Fire, Water, Ice or Rock each time it is used
> Growth raises attack and special attack by 2 with each use (3 on the roof)
> \while on the roof, one word of each attack name ordered must be intentionally garbled out in some way. the command the Pokémon tries to execute will be randomly selected from every possible move fitting that criteria (e.g. if I ordered "LEECH L̴̐͒͊͆ͬ͑̀̌͗̇͋͑̇̆͘҉҉̣͎̙̱̻̬̖̹Į̢͓̹͖͚̠̝͖̦̹̥̠̩͖͈͇͍̣̓ͮͩ͛̐̅̽̀ͩ̉͐̏̌̈ͥ͋F̨̹͍̦̝͎̤̹͈̮͆͋̃͐͋̃̾͑̒̃̀̃͊ͣ̂ͭ͒͘ͅE̸̢̡̩̬̫̜͉̝̯̗̮͔̞̫ͮ͂̅͒̐͂̿͆̓͠", my Pokémon would randomly try to use one of Leech Life or Leech Seed, with the action failing if it doesn't know the move it picks. the ref can find these moves by searching up, for example, "leech *" on veekun). if the ordered attack name is only one word, the entire name must be garbled out and the Pokémon will attempt to execute any move at all at random (use a metronome generator for this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (changes from last time: now a four-way, no damage cap, no banned moves, increased chance of battling on the FRICKIN' ROOF from 40% to 50%. suggest more if you want! maybe we can change this to a 2v2v2v2 for slightly less ridiculous, but that would be sad.)
> 
> edit: actually let's ban direct healing and Pain Split, I forgot about those.
> edit 2: banning the held item Safety Goggles after VM reminded me of its existence. I guess Overcoat and such can still work as you're only going to have them for a round anyway, and let's just... ignore Cloud Nine and Air Lock lmao




*Eifie's active squad*

 *Plum Seed* the female Skiploom <Chlorophyll> @ Red Card
 *Bambi (Kadabra's Lucky Charm)* the male Litwick <Flash Fire> @ Dusk Stone (Sig Move: Refuel)
 *Siradhan* the male Natu <Early Bird> @ Mental Herb
 *topping percentage* the male Paras <Dry Skin> @ Weakness Policy
 *Okuni* the male Larvesta <Flame Body> @ Lucky Egg
 *Shih-Na* the female Zorua <Illusion> @ Black Glasses
 *Tribal Coyote of Grand SlaMF* the male Anorith <Battle Armor> @ Shell Bell
 *Buckwheat* the male Skiddo <Sap Sipper> @ Leftovers
 *The Fuzz* the female Joltik <Compound Eyes> @ Sticky Barb
 *Super Smile ToMFstoMF* the female Totodile <Sheer Force> @ Eviolite


*Keldeo's active squad*

 *Sonya* the female Pikachu <Static> @ Thunder Stone
 *Shay* the male Rampardos <Mold Breaker> @ Zoom Lens
 *Viola, Disciple of Lirrin* the female Happiny <Serene Grace> @ Oval Stone
 *>>(⌒ｏ⌒)<<* the female Wooper <Water Absorb> @ Sun Stone
 *M. H. Milky Way of Boo Foo Woo* the male Castform <Forecast> @ Lucky Egg
 *Lover Man, ¡Olé! ¡Olé!* the male Piloswine <Oblivious> @ Light Clay [4 EXP]
 *Taylor* the female Absol <Pressure> @ Shell Bell
 *Super Smile Mommy* the female Kangaskhan <Scrappy> @ Expert Belt
 *Lily* the female Ekans <Shed Skin> @ Lucky Egg
 *Kaley* the female Charmander <Solar Power> @ Lucky Egg


*TruetoCheese's active squad*

 *Prickles* the male Cacnea <Sand Veil> @ Lucky Egg (Sig Attribute: Jack-O-Lantern)
 *Rathian* the female Noibat <Infiltrator> @ Lucky Egg
 *Littlefoot* the male Amaura <Refrigerate> @ Never-Melt Ice
 *Faraday* the genderless Magnemite <Magnet Pull> @ Lucky Egg
 *Jupiter* the male Drifloon <Unburden> @ Lucky Egg
 *Frog* the male Croagunk <Anticipation> @ Eviolite
 *Leaf on the Wind* the female Cottonee <Prankster> @ Sun Stone
 *Grandpappy* the male Solosis <Magic Guard> @ Life Orb
 *Cheep* the male Torchic <Speed Boost> @ Sachet
 *Dimetro* the female Totodile <Torrent> @ Lucky Egg


*JackPK's active squad*

 *Gwen* the female Spinarak <Insomnia> @ Red Card
 *Sheena* the female Frogadier <Torrent> @ Lucky Egg [4 EXP]
 *Reynolds* the male Inkay <Contrary> @ Lucky Egg
 *Lancelot* the male Doublade <No Guard> @ Dusk Stone
 *Louise* the female Budew <Poison Point> @ Shiny Stone
 *Luke* the male Zorua <Illusion> @ Lucky Egg
 *Judge Judy* the female Kangaskhan <Scrappy> @ Moon Stone (Sig Move: Kangaroo Court)
 *Bun Two Three Four* the female Buneary <Run Away> @ Soothe Bell
 *Lululemon (is a yoga store)* the female Squirtle <Rain Dish> @ Rocky Helmet
 *Dr. Phil* the male Audino <Healer> @ Sachet

To start this clusterfuck
~Eifie sends out
~JackPK sends out
~Keldeo sends out
~TruetoCheese sends out and orders commands
~Keldeo orders commands
~JackPK orders commands
~Eifie orders commands
~this command order will rotate so that the last one to order commands any round will be the first to order them next round. someone tell me if this is the wrong order for command ordering and if I should fix it, before someone starts commanding.


----------



## Eifie

The command order should probably be the reverse of the sendout order. That's the way I always do it normally because the person sending out first is at risk of being targeted by all three of the other sendout choices. Right now Keldeo is at a disproportionate advantage since she gets to send out second last and then command last.

Regardless, this is exactly what I wanted. :D *Bambi*, kick their butts off THE FRICKIN' ROOF! He has a signature move, by the way, which I will edit the link to in this post when I get home.


----------



## JackPK

Hmm, let's give *Reynolds* some sendout and Lucky Egg exp so he can evolve.


----------



## Eifie

Oh yeah, that reminds me, I was thinking about what should happen to signature attributes and moves after "evolving". I was thinking maybe moves can stay, but attributes disappear? Thoughts?


----------



## Keldeo

I'll go with *Sonya*!



(Also, TtC's Cacnea has a sig attribute that I think you've missed, Superbird?)


----------



## TruetoCheese

Speaking of Prickles...



Tada! Now oh god oh god what the hell. We were just looking for a place to graze! (For you, not me, I'm vegetation intolerant) And now we end up here! With other people! They wanna steal your grass, Littlefoot! Maybe even your STAR LEAF. OH GOD NOT THE STAR LEAF. *Shout at them!* Shout at them all (Prefereably at Reynolds and Sonya if you could be so inclined). Get them off your lawn! If Reynolds and Sonya happen to be Protecting, Detecting or cannot be hit by your OLD MAN SHOUT (barring Subs), and you can use *Reflect*, then use it. If one of them is Protecting/unhittable/same as before then bring Bambi in on the fun and LEVEL THE LAWN with your *ANCIENT EARTH FORCE*, striking whoever is hittable. If everyone cannot be hit for some reason, wooo we wasted the first action! Throw up a *Reflect *anyway to celebrate. If you've lost your ability as well, then *Earth Power*.

The second action we're going to continue *SHOUTING REALLY LOUD* at Reynolds and Sonya, unless you've been statused, in which case show them STAB, Never-melt-ice boosted *Facade*. Bearing the same conditions as last action, *Reflect *in the appropriate case and if you haven't used Reflect already, then default to whichever attacking move is applicable; if you were Taunted then attack in the same vein. Torment could also be a thing, so if you're Tormented then *Facade *at whoever you can anyway.

The last action we'll throw out a *Blizzard *at whatever we can, prioritising Reynolds and Sonya as usual. I'm sleepy and this isn't helping that fact, so we'll *Calm Mind* if we can't hit who we want and are not Taunted. That ought to keep the damn whippersnappers out of your head.

*HYPER VOICE @ Reynolds and Sonya / Earth Power @ whoever can be hit / Reflect ~ HYPER VOICE @ whoever / Facade @ Reynolds and Sonya / Reflect ~ Blizzard @ whoever / Calm Mind @ your beautiful, finely aged self*


----------



## Keldeo

Hey, yelling isn't very nice. You should tell Littlefoot that with a *Brick Break* to the face or something, you know? But if you can't hit him for whatever reason, you can't use/reach him with Brick Break, or you're burned, go for a *Signal Beam* to Reynolds's face. If neither is hittable or you can't use either Brick Break or Signal Beam, and no one's preparing to Snatch your move, and you can use these moves (don't try if you don't think you can) let's just go for *Reflect*, *Light Screen*, *Nasty Plot*. Have fun, Sonya!

*Brick Break @ Littlefoot / Signal Beam @ Reynolds / Reflect ~ Brick Break @ Littlefoot / Signal Beam @ Reynolds / Light Screen ~ Brick Break @ Littlefoot / Signal Beam @ Reynolds / Nasty Plot*


----------



## JackPK

uh I'm sorry TtC but you are doubly weak to the move that is strategically best for me to use considering my ability

Start with *Light Screen* to soften those Refrigerate Hyper Voices (ugh refrigerate), then slap Littlefoot back with two *Superpower*s!

As you're doing that, see if you can get behind Littlefoot so he's shouting at Sonya and you're not in the blast radius, but if given the choice he aims at you instead of her, then go back and get next to her to make sure she's in the blast radius. We want her in the blast radius as a first priority, and you out of it as a second.

If for whatever reason you can't go with your commands or they wouldn't be able to hit successfully, then idk *Attract* Sonya if you can do that and haven't already, or I guess otherwise use *Foul Play* (prioritizing Banbi, but if he's unhittable/unreachable, then whoever else is OK too).

*Light Screen/Attract/Foul Play ~ Superpower/Attract/Foul Play x2*


----------



## Eifie

Hey, look, Bambi! Nobody wants to hurt you! I think it's because you're such a cute Litwick.

Luckily, I have the most hilarious plan. Those Brick Breaks and Superpowers should put Littlefoot just on the brink of KO, so all we've got to do is make sure they hit. Unluckily, Sonya's not going to wait for you before moving, but at least you can get a *Telekinesis* in to make sure the rest of the attacks hit despite the accuracy reduction from the acid rain. Then, if Sonya's first Brick Break missed, you're going to have to help out with two *Shadow Balls*, which should be enough thanks to the weather damage. God, Sonya. If her first Brick Break did not miss, take a turn to *Calm Mind* and then recoup the weather damage and get what should be a KO by *devouring his soul*. It's funny because you don't even need the KO exp, and you're snatching it right out from under their noses! Hahahahaha!

i am the biggest jerk

please no crits

If he's already KO'd on the third action when you should be attacking him just put up a *small Substitute* I guess.

*Telekinesis @ Littlefoot ~ Shadow Ball @ Littlefoot / Calm Mind ~ Shadow Ball @ Littlefoot / Refuel (health) @ Littlefoot / Substitute (10%)*


----------



## TruetoCheese

Sweet baby jesus.


----------



## Superbird

Four trainers walked into the Communication Club. This place had not gotten any better since the last time anyone had battled in it – there was weather everywhere, to the point where the trainers all immediately walked back out, put on protective suits, and walked back in; all the sensors were working strangely; and the roof seemed almost open somehow, even though it was closed. Perfectly safe place for a battle, don’t you think?

The referee elected not to join them this time around, instead sending his Ditto, transformed into the League’s head Alakazam (with Magic Guard, of course) and wearing a headset of various cameras and a loudspeaker on top. The pokémon ushered all the trainers to their respective corners of the room, and instructed them to all send out their pokémon. As the hail beat down and the sandstorm swirled around, as the sprinklers let out a torrential rain upon all the battlers, even while the fluorescent lights were on full blast, the trainers sent out their pokémon, and as Superbird called the command over speaker, Meta, now holding flags it had retrieved from somewhere, motioned for the battle to begin. 

*Round 1*

Eifie (OOO)

Bambi – Litwick () @ Dusk Stone
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* Flash Fire
*Type:* Fire / Ghost
*Signature Move:* Refuel
*Condition:* A bit surprised.
*Status:* Normal
*Commands:* Telekinesis @ Littlefoot ~ Shadow Ball @ Littlefoot / Calm Mind ~ Shadow Ball @ Littlefoot / Refuel (health) @ Littlefoot / Substitute (10%)

Keldeo (OOO)

Sonya – Pikachu () @ Thunder Stone
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* Static
*Type:* Electric
*Condition:* Clearly irritated by the weather.
*Status:* Normal
*Commands:* Brick Break @ Littlefoot / Signal Beam @ Reynolds / Reflect ~ Brick Break @ Littlefoot / Signal Beam @ Reynolds / Light Screen ~ Brick Break @ Littlefoot / Signal Beam @ Reynolds / Nasty Plot

TruetoCheese (OOO)





Littlefoot – Amaura () @ Never-Melt Ice
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* Refrigerate
*Type:* Ice / Rock
*Condition:* Standing his ground against the weather.
*Status:* Normal
*Commands:* HYPER VOICE @ Reynolds and Sonya / Earth Power @ whoever can be hit / Reflect ~ HYPER VOICE @ whoever / Facade @ Reynolds and Sonya / Reflect ~ Blizzard @ whoever / Calm Mind @ your beautiful, finely aged self

JackPK (OOO)





Reynolds – Inkay () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* Contrary
*Type:* Dark / Psychic
*Condition:* Ready to fight.
*Status:* Normal
*Commands:* Light Screen / Attract / Foul Play ~ Superpower / Attract / Foul Play x2​
None of the battlers wasted any time in beginning their attacks – no one liked this freakish weather very much. Sonya, being a Pikachu, was of course the first to move, and just as she was commanded, she ran up to Littlefoot and delivered two quick hits to the Amaura’s side, and one right down on his head, making a strange shattering sound that somehow resembled glass. 

Littlefoot was, needless to say, very displeased by this – of all pokémon here, he was the first one to be attacked? He was just trying to graze here, he was a herbivore – not that there seemed to be much grass, but he was still looking! Couldn’t his selfish opponents allow him that simple privilege? Maybe they all needed to _GO AWAY. GET OFF MY LAWN, YOU WHIPPERSNAPPERS. BACK IN MY DAY, WE WERE ALL VERY RESPECTFUL OF EACH OTHER’S PERSONAL SPACE – THE TYRANTRUMS WOULD ASK NICELY FOR PERMISSION BEFORE COMING IN, EVEN. ARE YOU WORSE THAN A TYRANTRUM? WHAT IF YOU WANTED TO EAT SOME GRASS, AND I CAME UP AND PUNCHED YOU, HOW WOULD THAT MAKE YOU FEEL?_ 

The Amaura’s Never-Melt Ice glowed, adding power to the cold speech Littlefoot was giving, and Sonya could do little more in response than step backwards slowly and clumsily, desperately trying to get her hands up far enough to cover her ears and meeting with only limited success. Reynolds, too, was shuddering from the sound, to the degree where he felt compelled to call up a thin cream-colored veil to encircle his body, for future protection. Bambi was the only one who didn’t really mind the screaming, although the attack had taken its brunt on him too. And so, instead of trying to protect himself from another tirade of elderly wrath, he instead used his psychic power to pick up Littlefoot from the ground – surprisingly, the Amaura wasn’t actually that heavy – and keep her there, unable to move.

Sonya, being the pokémon of a resourceful trainer as she was, did not question this, and capitalized on the opportunity to ford through the sand, hail, and rain, and deliver another several strikes on Littlefoot, sending the dinosaur pokémon flying backwards, right towards Reynolds – there was no longer any traction with the floor any more, after all. The Inkay realized just quickly enough that his opponent was on a collision course with him, and like any Inkay would, he took the opportunity to blindside the Amaura with his most powerful attack. Welling up as much power as he could, he waited until Littlefoot was almost to him, and until she turned her head to look at him. He gave a smirk, laughing to himself as the Amaura’s pupil-to-eye ratio decreased dramatically in fear, and launched himself forward with enough force to seriously injure a doubly-weak-to-fighting pokémon. 

Littlefoot went flying, careening off of two different walls before gliding to a stop next to a surprisingly pensive Bambi. The candle pokémon was clearing his mind, taking the opportunity while no one was targeting him, and as the pokémon he was suspending in the air drew close, the Litwick opened his eyes and looked upwards at his prey. And he was promptly blown back by another icy-cold get-off-my-lawn speech that made the Litwick cringe sharply in pain. Reynolds, recovering from the stress of the attack he’d just launched and trying to convert that stress into power, was shaken out of his thoughts by the new rant about _HOW DISRESPECTFUL YOU ALL YOUNG’INS ARE, DO YOU KNOW WHAT IT MEANS TO RESPECT YOUR ELDERS, NOT PLAY FRICKING PING PONG WITH US_, which his helpful Light Screen only partially softened.

Somewhat ironically, Littlefoot’s persnicketiness only made the rest of the pokémon on the battlefield more eager to knock her out quickly. Sonya came running once again, delivering seventh, eighth, and ninth strikes to the Amaura’s fragile body and once again sending him away from her. Reynolds had to actually aim himself this time for his own attack, but this was no difficult task. As Littlefoot passed him, he launched himself forward once again, T-boning his target with such force that the room actually shook the first time he hit the wall. This time, Littlefoot’s burst of noise was not a rant but rather a wail of pain – still incredibly loud and icy, and long-lived enough to make Reynolds cringe in the aftermath of his attack and Sonya desperately curl up in a ball to shield her fragile ears from the pain.

But Bambi maintained a tricky smile – that wail of pain had to mean Littlefoot was nearly down already. And so, his flame flared up, and he began to cackle with a deep laugh that said Ghost-Type all over. Littlefoot quickly began to slow to a stop in the air, scrambling around more and more in desperation as energy drained itself from his body in several pale violet tendrils. He let out a pained wail, and then fell silent, his consciousness finally leaving him. Bambi’s flame waved back and forth erratically as it was whipped around by the harsh weather, and he released his telekinetic hold on his opponent, letting the Ice-type fall to the ground, where he was immediately recalled into his Poké Ball. All the battlers relaxed a little bit – compared to the chaos of this round, enduring the weather for a little bit while TruetoCheese sent out a replacement would be an easy feat. 

But the Pokémon Communication Club wasn’t done with them yet. As the referee’s Ditto Alakazam waved a red flag to declare the end of the round, a white light began to envelop the three remaining battlers, and they all began to evolve. Sonya grew smaller, her arms turning into wings and her tail turning into a set of feathers; Reynolds grew a great deal taller and descended to the floor as his tentacles turned into legs and arms; and Bambi grew thinner and began to morph into a star-shape. When the light receded, a Staryu, a Spearow, and a Blaziken stood, experimenting curiously with their new forms as TruetoCheese thought about his life choices a little bit.

*End of Round 1*

Eifie (OOO)

Bambi – Staryu () @ Dusk Stone
*Health:* 68%
*Energy:* 89%
*Ability:* Natural Cure
*Type:* Water
*Signature Move:* Refuel
*Condition:* More or less okay with the new form.
*Status:* Special Attack +1. Special Defense +1.
*Actions:* Telekinesis @ Littlefoot ~ Calm Mind ~ Refuel (crit)

Keldeo (OOO)

Sonya – Spearow () @ Thunder Stone
*Health:* 54%
*Energy:* 88%
*Ability:* Keen Eye
*Type:* Normal / Flying
*Condition:* _B-b-but i fry these things normally! Why do I have to be one?_
*Status:* Normal
*Actions:* Brick Break @ Littlefoot x3

TruetoCheese (ØOO)





Littlefoot – Amaura () @ Never-Melt Ice
*Health:* *0%*
*Energy:* 85%
*Ability:* Refrigerate
*Type:* Ice / Rock
*Condition:* Unconscious.
*Status:* Knocked Out!
*Actions:* Hyper Voice  x3

JackPK (OOO)

Reynolds – Blaziken () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 58%
*Energy:* 81%
*Ability:* Blaze
*Type:* Fire / Fighting
*Condition:* Stronger now, and, consequently, satisfied.
*Status:* Attack +2. Defense +2. Sustaining a Light Screen (2 more actions)
*Actions:* Light Screen ~ Superpower @ Littlefoot x2​
Referee Notes
~Targeting Hyper Voice is pretty hard. It hit everyone, but thanks to my policy on multi-target moves, it did the same amount of damage as it would have had it just been concentrated to the two intended targets.
~Hyper Voice was also unaffected by the room’s inherent accuracy drop, being sound-based rather than vision-based. Incidentally, I ran numbers for everything just for kicks – even without Telekinesis or the above ruling, nothing would have missed this round.
~Additive damage boosts are stupid. If your pokémon looks like it should have lost less health this round than it actually did, it’s because +4 At End Of Calculation happened.
~Refuel scored a Critical Hit. Refuel can no longer be used this battle. Coincidentally, it dealt the finishing blow to Littlefoot.
~KO count: Bambi (1)
~At the end of the round, Bambi became a Staryu; Sonya became a Spearow; and Reynolds became a Blaziken.

Next Round
~TruetoCheese sends out
~Keldeo orders commands
~JackPK orders commands
~Eifie orders commands
~TruetoCheese orders commands



Spoiler: action log



ACTION 1
~Sonya uses Brick Break on Littlefoot, dealing 7.5*2=15% damage for 4% energy
~Littlefoot uses Hyper Voice, dealing 9*1.25*.75=8+4=12% damage to Sonya and Reynolds, and 8*.5=4+4=8% damage to Bambi, for 5% energy
~Reynolds uses Light Screen, for 2% initial energy
~Bambi uses Telekinesis on Littlefoot, for 1% initial energy
~Reynolds’s Light Screen is in effect for 4 more actions (1% energy)
~Littlefoot is being held up for 2 more actions (1% energy)
ACTION 2
~Sonya uses Brick Break on Littlefoot, dealing 15% damage for 4% energy
~Littlefoot uses Hyper Voice, dealing 12% damage to Sonya, 8*.66=6+4=10% damage to Reynolds, and 8% damage to Bambi, for 5% energy.
~Reynolds uses Superpower on Littlefoot, dealing 12*2=24% damage for 7% energy.
~Reynolds’s Attack and Defense rise!
~Bambi uses Calm Mind, for 2% energy.
~Bambi’s Sp.Atk and Sp.Def rise!
~Reynolds’s Light Screen is in effect for 3 more actions (1% energy)
~Littlefoot is being held up for 1 more action (1% energy)
ACTION 3
~Sonya uses Brick Break on Littlefoot, dealing 15% damage for 4% energy
~Littlefoot uses Hyper Voice, dealing 12% to Sonya, 10% to reynolds, and 8% to Bambi, for 5% energy
~Reynolds uses Superpower on Littlefoot, dealing 28% damage for 7% energy
~Reynolds’s Attack and Defense rise!
~Bambi uses Refuel, dealing 4*1.25*1.16*1.5=9% damage (crit) for 4% energy.
~Bambi recovers 2% health.
~Littlefoot is KO’ed.
~Reynolds’s Light Screen is in effect for 2 more actions (1% energy)
~Bambi’s Telekinesis fades. (1% energy)
~Bambi, Sonya, and Reynolds all take 10% damage from weather.
END OF ROUND
~The battlers do not go on the roof.
~Bambi turns into a Staryu.
~Sonya turns into a Spearow.
~Reynolds turns into a Blaziken.


----------



## Eifie

AWWWW YEAH (haha poor Jack)


----------



## TruetoCheese

;-;

Jupiter go pretend you're Littlefoot's ghost and haunt them pls


_~oOoOoOoOoOo~_


----------



## Keldeo

Well, Spearow doesn't have very many useful moves, which is why we're going to spam *SKY ATTACK* and hope really hard that you don't get KO'd this round (spoilers: you probably will.) Prioritize hitting Reynolds, but if he's protecting, detecting or otherwise unhittable, including having fainted but not including Substitute, I'd like you to go for Bambi instead. Go for Jupiter if both Reynolds and Bambi are unhittable or Reynolds is unhittable and Bambi has used Minimize. If you're Attracted and really don't want to hit whomever I want you to hit, go for someone else who's hittable idk. If no one you want to hit is hittable, go for a *Work Up*, unless someone's preparing to Snatch it or you're Taunted. If you're frozen or paralyzed or burnt or trapped, or you can't use SKY ATTACK for any other reason, go for an *Air Cutter* at whomever you can hit.

*SKY ATTACK @ someone / Air Cutter @ someone / Work Up x3*


----------



## JackPK

You know what's not fun? Being weak to everybody else's STAB (now I know how you feel, TTC).

You know what _is_ fun? EXPLOSION oh wait we don't have that

I don't think any Double Team shenanigans are gonna fly since we still have two people left to command and they can totally spend an action sweeping our clones, so we're not gonna do that.

Instead we're going to unleash a massive *Rock Slide* on our Flying-type foes. If at any point either or both of them are unhittable/unreachable or if you can't hit both at the same time, *Hyper Beam* Bambi since he didn't get much love last round. If Banbi's also unhittable/unreachable or if for some reason you can't use either attack, then idk *Protect* yourself I guess.

it would have been so cheap but so fun to just say Protect ~ something ~ Protect and watch you guys try to KO me in a single action

*Rock Slide @ Sonya and Jupiter / Hyper Beam (one action) @ Bambi / Protect x3*


----------



## Eifie

OMG JACK THERE'S A CUTE GROWLITHE IN YOUR SIGNATURE. GIVE ME A MINUTE I MUST GO CUDDLE IT. <3 IT'S AGENT C.W. FLUFF only male i guess.

Anyway...

God dammit, Bambi, I had the most hilarious plan for us to carry out while everyone betrayed me in return for being so terrible last round, but that's because I was expecting to command first. :'( How dare Superbird not let me command first?! Horrible!

Instead, let's try to make it up to our shadey friend by helping him out a bit. Sonya's not that much of a problem so let's just give Reynolds a hard time. I want you to at the very least insert yourself into the Rock Slide if you can, shield Jupiter from some of those stones and try to minimize the damage he takes. Presumably he will be okay with this and not make it difficult. Let's try to grab on to him (or have him grab on to you) and *Teleport* the both of you onto the FRICKIN' ROOF. COME ON MAN. GOTTA GIVE THE ROOF SOME LOVE. I DEMAND WE TRANSPORT THE BATTLE TO THE ROOF. SUPERBIRD MY MAN PLEASE LET THIS THROUGH. Then idk you two could have some alone time, but I think it'd be funnier to get away from Jupiter and then *Teleport* back into the arena to see the chaos unfold in the wake of Jupiter's sudden disappearance. Finally let's *Thunder* Sonya to death! It's funny because she used to be an Electric-type!

*Teleport (to roof, hold on to Jupiter) ~ Teleport (back to colosseum) ~ Thunder @ Sonya*

why do i even play this game


----------



## TruetoCheese

Be warned, this may hurt to read.

Alright, we're going to try and make everyone hit each other, because _yes_. 

As Bambi is moving towards them to take a Rock Slide for you, which means she'll be delaying her Teleport until Reynolds' moves, we’ll move away from her as Reynolds decides to Hyper Beam the betrayer starfish instead. Bambi would be trying to shield us for her life from the move, and may be unpleasantly surprised by beams instead of rocks.

Drop your Lucky Egg while you do this, if you can. Then Bambi should hobble back over to you and Teleport you both to THE ROOF, so just *Bind* her, _STAY ATTACHED TO HER_, and enjoy the ride. She’ll want to grab onto you as well, so no accuracy issues should apply. If necessary then wait until she’s grabbed on to properly Bind yourself to her. Squeeze her hard, making sure you get that damage per action in. Sonya should be Sky Attacking Reynolds right in his face about now, so wave to them if it won’t affect your other movements. If we do get up to the roof, we should take the arena damage up there, I think?

This applies when you’re up on the roof: we're going to hold on as tightly as we can, easy enough to do since Staryus have those nice little nearly immovable points we can stay wrapped around, since we want to move after we've hopefully returned to the normal arena. A Staryu is double your height, so just hang on to one of the points or the core if that's the best way to stay on. While we're up there we'll drop our Lucky Egg if we haven't already and it’s possible without compromising our grip on Bambi. 

For our second action Bambi should not be able to escape your deathgrip, but we’ll make her think she has. Just *Minimize* yourself, since you’d be faster with Unburden up (and she’d wait for you to be gone before leaving anyway), so it’s harder for Bambi to get you off. It should help you get back faster, because Bambi would think you're gone and just Teleport out of there. Yeah actually, prioiritise Minimising if Bambi would think you're gone.  You're a balloon, so making yourself smaller shouldn't be hard. Bambi _should_ Teleport out of there pronto since she hasn't been given alternate commands, and we'll still be attached hopefully. As soon as you get back let go of Bambi and move the hell away from Sonya if you aren't far enough already. You should be able to do this with your crazy Unburdened doublespeed.

Hopefully Reynolds would be waiting for something to happen since his commands are explicitly reactive (and Protect is one of those moves you can throw up any time), and be gladdened by our reappearance. This should force another Hyper Beam from Reynolds, as he'll wait to see what he can do to one of our fair battlers. And in turn, force another Sky Attack from Sonya onto Reynolds. Then we all take the hazard damage, business as usual.

For the third action drop your egg if you haven’t already. Now Bambi should call down a Thunder on Sonya, Reynolds should Hyper Beam Bambi, and Sonya would try and Sky Attack Reynolds for the KO. At this point you swoop in and slam your own Thunder down on Bambi and get that traitorous filth out of your sight forever. 

If, because of some unfortunate miss earlier in the round (including this action), Bambi would survive your Thunderous applause, finish off Reynolds with an *Acrobatics* before Sonya gets in. This would be right after Bambi gets Hyper Beamed, so if you counted three Hyper Beams hitting her throughout the round, then she’s your gal, otherwise Reynolds is your target. 

Of course, crits can also occur and Reynolds might just be dead by the second action, in which case let Bambi Thunder Sonya, and then follow it up with a *Thunder* of your own on Sonya. If everything’s gone sour, just use one of the aforementioned attacks at whoever is alive, Acrobatics on Reynolds and Thunder on the others for the whole round.

If you get stuck on the roof then drop your Lucky Egg (if you haven’t already >.>) and zoom down through the half-opening the arena seems to have (you’re small enough) and *Acrobatics* Reynolds on the second action, easy enough to do with Unburden and Acrobatics being such a dynamic move you could ready it while flying in. It may be helped by the fact that Sky Attack, while being used on one action, would still need some readying. Then we would strike Bambi with a *Thunder* on the last action.

Hopefully you do get to kill Bambi, since with the Bind residual damage proccing at least once, she’s in range for damnation.

*Action One: Bind @ Bambi (drop Lucky Egg if possible) / Thunder @ Sonya or Bambi / Acrobatics @ Reynolds

Action Two: Minimize (drop Egg if you haven’t) / Acrobatics @ Reynolds / Thunder @ Sonya or Bambi

Action Three: Thunder @ Sonya or Bambi / Acrobatics @ Reynolds (drop egg if you haven’t)*

oh god Superbird I’m sorry for writing seventeen thousand words of conditional guff, blame Eifie for muddling everything up by taking a FLYING type to see the sky. As if Jupiter doesn’t get enough of that cloudy bastard already.

To make it up to you I’ve put shades on all the mons.

















I can do this for all the mons we evolve into in battle, if you so wish o benevolent master


----------



## Superbird

After a too-long-for-everyone-else-given-the-weather second of thought, TruetoCheese selected another poké ball from his belt and threw it out at the arena, as far away from Sonya as possible. From it emerged a purple balloon pokémon, who glanced around the arena slightly apprehensively and immediately decided what it was going to do for the rest of the round. No sooner was Jupiter on the field, then the referee’s Ditto, obliging everyone’s request, flagged the start of the next round.

*Round 2*

Eifie (OOO)

Bambi – Staryu () @ Dusk Stone
*Health:* 68%
*Energy:* 89%
*Ability:* Natural Cure
*Type:* Water
*Signature Move:* Refuel
*Condition:* More or less okay with the new form.
*Status:* Special Attack +1. Special Defense +1.
*Commands:* Teleport (to roof, hold on to Jupiter) ~ Teleport (back to colosseum) ~ Thunder @ Sonya

Keldeo (OOO)

Sonya – Spearow () @ Thunder Stone
*Health:* 54%
*Energy:* 88%
*Ability:* Keen Eye
*Type:* Normal / Flying
*Condition:* _B-b-but i fry these things normally! Why do I have to be one?_
*Status:* Normal
*Commands:* SKY ATTACK @ someone / Air Cutter @ someone / Work Up x3

TruetoCheese (ØOO)

Jupiter – Drifloon () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* Unburden
*Type:* Ghost / Flying
*Condition:* Incredibly nervous.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Bind @ Bambi (drop Lucky Egg if possible) / Thunder @ Sonya or Bambi / Acrobatics @ Reynolds ~ Minimize (drop Egg if you haven’t) / Acrobatics @ Reynolds / Thunder @ Sonya or Bambi ~ Thunder @ Sonya or Bambi / Acrobatics @ Reynolds (drop egg if you haven’t)

JackPK (OOO)

Reynolds – Blaziken () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 58%
*Energy:* 81%
*Ability:* Blaze
*Type:* Fire / Fighting
*Condition:* Stronger now, and, consequently, satisfied.
*Status:* Attack +2. Defense +2. Sustaining a Light Screen (2 more actions)
*Commands:* Rock Slide @ Sonya and Jupiter / Hyper Beam (one action) @ Bambi / Protect x3​
Eifie whispered some commands in Bambi’s ear – at least, it started as whispering, though it turned into an excited yell after not too long – and the Litwick-turned-Staryu started moving quickly towards Jupiter. The Drifloon, noticing this, urgently began to float backwards, taking a moment to toss his lucky egg on the ground as a sort of distraction to Bambi before attempting to ford the weather. His Ghost-type attributes helped a little bit in that regard, and as Sonya began to glow, charging up a powerful attack in attempt to make the most of her hated new form, Jupiter moved in the other direction, Bambi blindly following him in an attempt to grab on. Reynolds was somewhat annoyed at this happening – his two opponents were now on opposite sides of him. Even if he tried his best, he wouldn’t be able to knock out rocks to hit everyone. Bambi was the one who was messing them up, forcing Jupiter away. Bambi had to pay. 

The Staryu was still chasing after Jupiter, the Drifloon nervously receding as he noticed Reynolds charging an attack. Helpfully, he waved his hanging arms around to try to get Bambi’s attention, and motioned for the Staryu to turn around. Bambi did, and promptly took a Hyper Beam to the face gem. Jupiter skillfully caught his opponent in his arms as she was flung backwards from the impact, mumbling a word to thank her for shielding him from that attack. Bambi huffed, but then got herself and her rescuer out of the room with a quick Teleport just as Sonya released a glowing facsimile of an eagle towards Reynolds, following it up with a flurry of pecks and scratches.

MEANWHILE, ON THE FRICKING ROOF, THE WIND WAS HOWLING AND THE WEATHER WAS EVEN WORSE. WAIT, WHAT, WASN’T THAT SUPPOSED TO JUST BE A PROBLEM INSIDE THE ROOM? WELL, EVERYTHING IS FLYING AROUND AND IT’S ALL SUPER SCARY AND AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA. BAMBI WAS FRICKING TERRIFIED UPON APPEARING ON THE ROOF’S SURFACE, AND IMMEDIATELY FORGOT ABOUT HOW MUCH HE WANTED TO WATCH REYNOLDS GET CLOBBERED AND INSTEAD STARTED THINKING ABOUT GETTING BACK DOWN FROM HERE. BUT HE COULDN’T FORGET HIS TRAINER’S ORDERS. HE NEEDED TO MAKE SURE THAT JUPITER WASN’T ON HIM NOW, BECAUSE HE NEEDED TO LEAVE THE DRIFBLIM UP HERE. HE TURNED AROUND, AND DIDN’T SEE JUPITER. NOT IN THE OTHER DIRECTION, EITHER. HE DIDN’T FEEL HIS OPPONENT HOLDING ON TO HIM ANY MORE AND OH MY GOD WAS HE FLOATING? THE WIND WAS PULLING HIM OFF THE GROUND AND INTO THE AIR AND OH MY GOD THIS IS SO TERRIFYING NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE

As Sonya was glowing again, panting from her last attack but preparing to launch another one straight away, Reynolds glared at her. He, too, was breathing hard, struggling to get the energy from another Hyper Beam. The Sky Attack hadn’t been at all pleasant, either, and the weather was continuing to wear on him. But where were Bambi and Jupiter? Was he just supposed to attack Sonya? Oh, there Bambi was. Still couldn’t see Jupiter, but that was enough. 

Jupiter dislodged himself from Bambi’s body and gave his minimized self a quick push backwards, floating far away from his opponent. The Staryu coughed and shook himself off, relieved to be back in an environment that wasn’t the FRICKING ROOF, even if the weather was still bonkers in here. It was still much better—

Before he could finish his thought, Bambi flew backwards past Jupiter, who deftly floated out of the way of his opponent’s flying body just quickly enough, and smacked flatly into the wall. Reynolds gave the Staryu a smirk, and then turned towards Sonya to see what she was doing. Sky Attack again? He frowned. He wasn’t sure he could take another one of those, but he should be able to jump out of the way in time. After all, he was a Blaziken, and he was pretty str—ooh, wait, was the attack already ready? oh no, he needed to move—

And like Bambi before him, Reynolds was caught unaware by the attack, as a dedicated Sonya slammed into his chest, glowing with Flying-type energy, and sent the Blaziken skidding backwards along the ground. Not falling down yet, but only barely hanging on. Reynolds struggled to charge another attack, and in the meantime Bambi decided to attack the defenseless Sonya, recovering from her last attack and preparing to launch yet one more. The Staryu finally used the elemental abilities its species was known for, letting its gem crackle with electricity for a brief moment before shooting that electricity into the air, where it briefly disappeared for a moment before coming down across the room and enveloping Sonya in a brutal Thunder attack. But the Pikachu-turned Spearow was not to be deterred, for she was – or at least, she used to be – a being of electricity. She weathered the assault and continued to glow. Only after Reynolds had launched his Hyper Beam attack at Bambi, sending the Staryu once more against the wall, did Sonya let loose her third and final Sky Attack of the round. It was more than enough to take Reynolds out of the battle. 

But the round wasn’t over yet – No one noticed a tiny little Jupiter in the corner of the room, himself crackling with electricity and narrowing his eyes at the Staryu who had, back when he was a Litwick, betrayed his teammate. With a shrill cry, the Drifloon released his own electricity into the sky and a moment later, before Bambi could recover from the Hyper Beam, his body behaved as a lightning rod, drawing the same amount of electricity from the clouds as he had put into them only a moment earlier. And this time, he wasn’t ready for it. With an alien-sounding screech, Bambi’s body convulsed for a few seconds before going limp and falling to the floor.

JackPK and Eifie slowly recalled their fallen pokémon, as the Communication Club sensed the conclusion of the round and the two remaining battlers began to glow again, transforming into yet new species of pokémon. Both of their transformations seemed similar, Sonya’s wings growing larger while Jupiter’s arms began to expand to his side and turn into wings. But there was a notable difference, in that Sonya stopped growing much more quickly, and when the light faded around her steely body and she looked forth upon Jupiter, the former Drifloon’s silhouette was becoming spiky. He was certainly visible now, though he stopped growing when he reached about Sonya’s size. The white glow concealing his form vanished, revealing jagged yellow wings with black highlights, and a jagged yellow crest with a very long beak. Jupiter let out a loud cry as his Zapdos wings sparkled with electricity, before realizing that Sonya was looking longingly at him and suddenly stopping to glare at her as if to say _you’re next_. But the ⅔-scale Zapdos was just so adorable, and Sonya wanted her lightning powers back. She would have to steal that transformation for herself next round. Meanwhile, The Floor Continued To Rise UnTiL tHe BaTtLeRs BeGaN tO fEeL tHe StRoNg GuStS oF wInD AND THIS WAS THE FRICKING ROOF GET US OFF OF HERE WHAT’S GOING ONNNNNN THANK GOD BOTH OF THE BATTLERS ARE FLYING TYPES NOW AND CAN ACTUALLY MANEUVER UP HERE, RIGHT? GUYS? I CAN’T HEAR YOU!

*End of Round 2* 

Eifie (ØOO)

Bambi – Staryu () @ Dusk Stone
*Health:* *0%*
*Energy:* 83%
*Ability:* Mega Launcher
*Type:* Water
*Signature Move:* Refuel
*Condition:* Unconscious.
*Status:* Knocked Out!
*Actions:* Teleport ~ Teleport ~ Thunder @ Sonya

Keldeo (OOO)

Sonya – Skarmory () @ Thunder Stone
*Health:* 25%
*Energy:* 52%
*Ability:* Sturdy
*Type:* Bug
*Condition:* Increasingly jealous, though tired from exertion.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Sky Attack @ Reynolds x3

TruetoCheese (ØOO)

Jupiter – Zapdos () 
*Health:* 89%
*Energy:* 84%
*Ability:* Pressure
*Type:* Normal
*Condition:* _FEEL MY WRATH, MORTALS_.
*Status:* adorable uguu <3 <3 (Evasion +2).
*Actions:* Bind @ Bambi ~ Minimize ~ Thunder @ Bambi

JackPK (ØOO)

Reynolds – Blaziken () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* *0%*
*Energy:* 43%
*Ability:* Blaze
*Type:* Fire / Fighting
*Condition:* Unconscious.
*Status:* Knocked Out!
*Actions:* Hyper Beam @ Bambi x3​
Arena Notes
~THE BATTLERS ARE NOW ON THE FRICKIN ROOF

Referee Notes
~Given Sonya was basically stationary on Action 1, Jupiter was both sent out in such a position and was able to move so that it would be almost impossible for Reynolds to hit both of them in a single attack. Therefore, he defaulted to attacking Bambi with Hyper Beam.
~Reynolds fell to Sonya’s Sky Attack on action 3. 
~Bambi passed out on action 3 from Jupiter’s Thunder attack. 
~Jupiter and Bambi took 1% extra field damage from being on the FRICKIN ROOF for one action.
~At the end of the round, the battle transitioned to the FRICKIN ROOF.
~You can see who everyone transformed into. I’m lazy and don’t feel like typing it out again.
~KO Count: Bambi: 1, Sonya: 1, Jupiter: 1

Next Round
~JackPK sends out
~Eifie sends out
~JackPK orders commands
~Eifie orders commands
~Truetocheese orders commands
~Keldeo orders commands



Spoiler: action log



Speeds: Bambi (85) > Reynolds (80) > Jupiter = Sonya (70)
Action 1
~Bambi moves over to Jupiter
~Jupiter moves away from Sonya, dropping lucky egg as a distraction.
~Reynolds ascertains that Sonya and Jupiter are too far apart to hit with one Rock Slide
~Reynolds uses Hyper Beam on Bambi, dealing 15% damage for 12% energy
~Jupiter uses Bind on Bambi, dealing 1% damage for 1% energy
~Bambi uses Teleport, for 3% energy
~Jupiter and Bambi are now on the FRICKIN ROOF
~Sonya uses Sky Attack on Reynolds, dealing 14*1.25*1.5*.66=20% damage, for 12% energy
~Bambi takes 1% damage from Bind
~Reynolds is protected by Light Screen for 1 more action (1% energy)
Action 2
~Jupiter uses Minimize, for 2% energy.
~Bambi tries to shake Jupiter off, can’t find her, teleports back down for 3% energy
~Reynolds uses Hyper Beam on Bambi, dealing 15% damage for 12% energy
~Sonya uses Sky Attack on Reynolds, dealing 20% damage for 12% energy
~Bambi takes 1% damage from Bind
~Reynolds dissolves the Light Screen (1% energy)
Action 3
~Jupiter is waiting patiently.
~Bambi uses Thunder on Sonya, dealing 11*1.5*1.16=19% damage for 8% energy
~Reynolds uses Hyper Beam on Bambi, dealing 15% damage for 12% energy
~Sonya uses Sky Attack on Reynolds, for 12% energy
~Reynolds is knocked out!
~Jupiter uses Thunder on Bambi, dealing 11*1.5/1.16=14% damage for 8% energy
~Bambi and Jupiter take 11% damage from weather; Sonya takes 10%
~Bambi is knocked out!
End of Round
~The battle moves to the FRICKIN ROOF
~Sonya turns into a Skarmory
~Jupiter turns into a Zapdos


----------



## Eifie

I think I should probably be sending out first, and if not then I guess Jack can accept this as a token of goodwill >:( Let's go, *The Fuzz*!


----------



## JackPK

*Lancelot* can finally get his last evolution and then go rot in a PC :-)



OKAY, LANCELOT, WE'RE ON THE ROOF, SO YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS! START OUT WITH A *SHOCK W̠̣̭͚̗̬ͭͧ̓͗́̊̚͜A͓͕̟̬͊ͨ̓̚͝V̹͓̱͌͂ͫ͐̍ͫ̚E͍͙̝̟͖̮ͥͤͧ̍͡* AT SONYA SINCE IT'S THE ONLY THING IN YOUR MOVEPOOL SHE'S WEAK TO. THEN USE *S̷̬͉̰̻̹̳̋͆A̳̹C̝͔̦̤̘̤͐̄̃R̪̝̻̠̗̘E̱͎̞̰̞͙͓ͣ̀̍̂ͣͫ̕D̟͙̳ SWORD* ON JUPITER, AND FINISH UP WITH A *R̪̮ͬ͘ͅO̜̲̣̜̒ͦ̓̈́͜C̼̼̙̲͙̮̓̃K̶͓̰͔͓͚̯̥ͦ̀ SLIDE* AIMED AT THE FUZZ, PLUS WHOEVER ELSE IS NEAR THE FUZZ.

IF YOU CAN'T REACH YOUR TARGET FOR THE ACTION, JUST SKIP AHEAD TO WHAT YOU WERE GOING TO USE ON THE NEXT ACTION, AND COME BACK TO YOUR SKIPPED MOVE(S) AT THE END OF THE ROUND IF YOU HAVE TIME LEFT.

*SHOCK W̠̣̭͚̗̬ͭͧ̓͗́̊̚͜A͓͕̟̬͊ͨ̓̚͝V̹͓̱͌͂ͫ͐̍ͫ̚E͍͙̝̟͖̮ͥͤͧ̍͡/S̷̬͉̰̻̹̳̋͆A̳̹C̝͔̦̤̘̤͐̄̃R̪̝̻̠̗̘E̱͎̞̰̞͙͓ͣ̀̍̂ͣͫ̕D̟͙̳ SWORD/R̪̮ͬ͘ͅO̜̲̣̜̒ͦ̓̈́͜C̼̼̙̲͙̮̓̃K̶͓̰͔͓͚̯̥ͦ̀ SLIDE X3*

I swear THE ROOF was just two actions per round? or was that just in the original Jerome's Traintastic Quest for Pizza arena? I sure don't see it in the arena description here...


----------



## Eifie

UMMM K FUZZ YOU NEED A KO TO EVOLVE BUT TBH I'M TOO LAZY TO BOTHER TRYING TO GET YOU ONE. YOU KNOW WHAT WOULD BE REALLY FUNNY? AN *^̈ͣ̈́ͪ͂̍̈͂̀̃̽̆ͭ͏͏͏̢̹͎̙̫̫̫̝͕̳̠̞͔̤ͅ&̶̓̑̇͌̃̋ͨͤ́͑̒̀͘͢͏̪̩̲̰̣̲ͅ@̷̫̙͓̦̹̖̭̞̗̞͎͉̫̙͙̤̹̇̊̒͗͐̿͗ͣ̿̏̓͒͒ͥͪ͛͌̿̚͜ͅ%͈̭͓̜͇͓̯̞̫͈̗̫͖̮͔̻͆͗̇͛̌̑ͥ́͊ͬ͑ͫͥ̚͠͡@ͩͣ̓͆̒ͬͯͯ͗͒͌́͟͏̕͜͏͈̯͇͎͕̤̙͕̲̝͕̦̞̤̥̖͉$̡̨̧̟͎͖͕̯̫̳̩͓̙ͫ̐ͧ͋͐ͫ̆̈̓́͜&̶̶̧̭͇̺͔̺̬̃͒̔ͦ̆͆̉̑ͯ̊̓ͬͤ*! YEAH, LET'S TRY ^̈ͣ̈́ͪ͂̍̈͂̀̃̽̆ͭ͏͏͏̢̹͎̙̫̫̫̝͕̳̠̞͔̤ͅ&̶̓̑̇͌̃̋ͨͤ́͑̒̀͘͢͏̪̩̲̰̣̲ͅ@̷̫̙͓̦̹̖̭̞̗̞͎͉̫̙͙̤̹̇̊̒͗͐̿͗ͣ̿̏̓͒͒ͥͪ͛͌̿̚͜ͅ%͈̭͓̜͇͓̯̞̫͈̗̫͖̮͔̻͆͗̇͛̌̑ͥ́͊ͬ͑ͫͥ̚͠͡@ͩͣ̓͆̒ͬͯͯ͗͒͌́͟͏̕͜͏͈̯͇͎͕̤̙͕̲̝͕̦̞̤̥̖͉$̡̨̧̟͎͖͕̯̫̳̩͓̙ͫ̐ͧ͋͐ͫ̆̈̓́͜&̶̶̧̭͇̺͔̺̬̃͒̔ͦ̆͆̉̑ͯ̊̓ͬͤ. AIM IT AT &̨̛̳̼̯͈͕̳͙̖͕̩̬͔̻̹̼̻̹̞̒̀ͩͬ́̆ͪ͌̅ͥͭ̐ͯ̏ͫ̔ͮ̋@̵̴̸̬̻͕̙̙͓͚̺̳̭͖̯͕̓ͨ͛͗̉̄̄̚͘͟%̴̛̻͉̙̯̖̞̼͋ͤ̎͆͂̔ͪͦͥ̽͐̑̉̿̎̐̈̒͛͡, OKAY? OOH, AND ALSO A *SPIDER %̸̷̙͇̜̜̗̣̙̠͓͇̞̣͇̲̭̰̭̟̄̍̌ͨ͊̈́̈̏͢͟ͅ*̧̛̫̺͉̫͎̖͕̼̳͊̐̇͛ͩ̽̂͑ͮ͑̐͐ͩ̀́͝ͅ*̶̨ͧ̓̄̀҉̣̞̫̺̙̟̞͔̠͓̩̹^̶̷̧͍̘͚̳͔͕̞͔͕̠̺̯̭̣͈̠̑͂̋ͤ͢%̷̨̒͆͆̍̂̿̐ͧͤ̔ͨͤͪͭ̚͟͏̳̥̜͙̫͔#̐̆ͥ̊̀̅̇̉̄̌ͦ͐ͮ̍̊ͥ͠҉̣͇̤͓̰̘͇̦͕̥͖̞̬̺͔̰̣͇@̶̵̼͇̰͍̻̞̦̯͍̫̠̺̼͒ͧ̂̽ͮͥͨ̃͌́̊̚͘͜͡ͅ%̡͓͉̙͍͕̠͎̟͚̫̞͍̪ͮ̄ͧͣ̓͗̐̊̋̈́̈͋͐̏ͪ̃*! I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT THAT WILL DO, BUT IT WILL BE FUNNY! END WITH AN *ELECTRO $̴̰̫̼͎̤̱̺͆ͦ͛ͮ̍̏͐̿̃̄ͩͭ̉̀̚͡͞$̲̜͓̫͎̞̖̹̖ͮ͛ͤͫ͐̑ͥ͌͒̑̃͋̚̕͜*, PREFERABLY AT SONYA IF SHE'S STILL ALIVE! LET'S GO!


*^̈ͣ̈́ͪ͂̍̈͂̀̃̽̆ͭ͏͏͏̢̹͎̙̫̫̫̝͕̳̠̞͔̤ͅ&̶̓̑̇͌̃̋ͨͤ́͑̒̀͘͢͏̪̩̲̰̣̲ͅ@̷̫̙͓̦̹̖̭̞̗̞͎͉̫̙͙̤̹̇̊̒͗͐̿͗ͣ̿̏̓͒͒ͥͪ͛͌̿̚͜ͅ%͈̭͓̜͇͓̯̞̫͈̗̫͖̮͔̻͆͗̇͛̌̑ͥ́͊ͬ͑ͫͥ̚͠͡@ͩͣ̓͆̒ͬͯͯ͗͒͌́͟͏̕͜͏͈̯͇͎͕̤̙͕̲̝͕̦̞̤̥̖͉$̡̨̧̟͎͖͕̯̫̳̩͓̙ͫ̐ͧ͋͐ͫ̆̈̓́͜&̶̶̧̭͇̺͔̺̬̃͒̔ͦ̆͆̉̑ͯ̊̓ͬͤ @ &̨̛̳̼̯͈͕̳͙̖͕̩̬͔̻̹̼̻̹̞̒̀ͩͬ́̆ͪ͌̅ͥͭ̐ͯ̏ͫ̔ͮ̋@̵̴̸̬̻͕̙̙͓͚̺̳̭͖̯͕̓ͨ͛͗̉̄̄̚͘͟%̴̛̻͉̙̯̖̞̼͋ͤ̎͆͂̔ͪͦͥ̽͐̑̉̿̎̐̈̒͛͡,  ~ SPIDER %̸̷̙͇̜̜̗̣̙̠͓͇̞̣͇̲̭̰̭̟̄̍̌ͨ͊̈́̈̏͢͟ͅ*̧̛̫̺͉̫͎̖͕̼̳͊̐̇͛ͩ̽̂͑ͮ͑̐͐ͩ̀́͝ͅ*̶̨ͧ̓̄̀҉̣̞̫̺̙̟̞͔̠͓̩̹^̶̷̧͍̘͚̳͔͕̞͔͕̠̺̯̭̣͈̠̑͂̋ͤ͢%̷̨̒͆͆̍̂̿̐ͧͤ̔ͨͤͪͭ̚͟͏̳̥̜͙̫͔#̐̆ͥ̊̀̅̇̉̄̌ͦ͐ͮ̍̊ͥ͠҉̣͇̤͓̰̘͇̦͕̥͖̞̬̺͔̰̣͇@̶̵̼͇̰͍̻̞̦̯͍̫̠̺̼͒ͧ̂̽ͮͥͨ̃͌́̊̚͘͜͡ͅ%̡͓͉̙͍͕̠͎̟͚̫̞͍̪ͮ̄ͧͣ̓͗̐̊̋̈́̈͋͐̏ͪ̃ ~ ELECTRO $̴̰̫̼͎̤̱̺͆ͦ͛ͮ̍̏͐̿̃̄ͩͭ̉̀̚͡͞$̲̜͓̫͎̞̖̹̖ͮ͛ͤͫ͐̑ͥ͌͒̑̃͋̚̕͜ @ SONYA*


----------



## TruetoCheese

ALRIGHT AFTER LAST ROUND'S KERFUFFLE OF A COMMAND SET, WE'RE GOING TO THANK EIFIE FOR OUR ROUND-TRIP WITH A *SKY %̸̷̙͇̜̜̗̣̙̠͓͇̞̣͇̲̭̰̭̟̄̍̌ͨ͊̈́̈̏͢͟ͅ*̧̛̫̺͉̫͎̖͕̼̳͊̐̇͛ͩ̽̂͑ͮ͑̐͐ͩ̀́͝ͅ*̶̨ͧ̓̄̀҉̣̞̫̺̙̟̞͔̠͓̩̹ ͍̘͚̳͔͕̞͔͕̠̺̯̭̣͈̠%̷̨̒͆͆̍̂̿̐ͧͤ̔ͨͤͪͭ̚͟͏̳̥̜͙̫͔#̐̆ͥ̊̀̅̇̉̄̌ͦ͐ͮ̍̊ͥ͠҉̣͇̤͓̰̘͇̦͕̥͖̞̬̺͔̰̣͇@͒ͧ̂̽ͮͥͨ̃͌̚ ̶̵̼͇̰͍̻̞̦̯͍̫̠̺̼́̊͘͜͡ͅ%̡͓͉̙͍͕̠͎̟͚̫̞͍̪ͮ̄ͧͣ̓͗̐̊̋̈́̈͋͐̏ͪ̃!^̶̷̧̑͂̋ͤ͢ ͍̘͚̳͔͕̞͔͕̠̺̯̭̣͈̠%̷̨̒͆͆̍̂̿̐ͧͤ̔ͨͤͪͭ̚͟͏̳̥̜͙̫͔#̐ %̸̷̙͇̜̜̗̣̙̠͓͇̞̣͇̲̭̰̭̟̄̍̌ͨ͊̈́̈̏͢͟ͅ*̧̛̫̺͉̫͎̖͕̼̳͊̐̇͛ͩ̽̂͑ͮ͑̐͐ͩ̀́͝ͅ*̶̨ͧ̓̄̀҉̣̞̫̺̙̟̞͔̠͓̩̹^̶̷̧̑͂̋ͤ͢ * ON THE FUZZ AND LET SONYA AND LANCELOT WORK OUT THEIR DIFFERENCES. ONE ACTION SHOULD BE GOOD ENOUGH FOR THE TRIP, SHOULD CANCEL OUT THE FIRST OF FUZZY'S ROOF MOVES. BUT WE'RE NOT MONSTERS, WE BRING OUR PASSENGERS BACK. HOPEFULLY.

THEN DROP A *%̸̷̙͇̜̜̗̣̙̠͓͇̞̣͇̲̭̰̭̟̄̍̌ͨ͊̈́̈̏͢͟ͅ*̧̛̫̺͉̫͎̖͕̼̳͊̐̇͛ͩ̽̂͑ͮ͑̐͐ͩ̀́͝ͅ*̶̨ͧ̓̄̀҉̣̞̫̺̙̟̞͔̠͓̩̹ ͍̘͚̳͔͕̞͔͕̠̺̯̭̣͈̠%̷̨̒͆͆̍̂̿̐ͧͤ̔ͨͤͪͭ̚͟͏̳̥̜͙̫͔#̐̆ͥ̊̀̅̇̉̄̌ͦ͐ͮ̍̊ͥ͠҉̣͇̤͓̰̘͇̦͕̥͖̞̬̺͔̰̣͇@͒ͧ̂̽ͮͥͨ̃͌̚ ̶̵̼͇̰͍̻̞̦̯͍̫̠̺̼́̊͘͜͡ͅ%̡͓͉̙͍͕̠͎̟͚̫̞͍̪ͮ̄ͧͣ̓͗̐̊̋̈́̈͋͐̏ͪ̃!^̶̷̧̑͂̋ͤ͢ ͍̘͚̳͔͕̞͔͕̠̺̯̭̣͈̠%̷̨̒͆͆̍̂̿̐ͧͤ̔ͨͤͪͭ̚͟͏̳̥̜͙̫͔#̐ %̸̷̙͇̜̜̗̣̙̠͓͇̞̣͇̲̭̰̭̟̄̍̌ͨ͊̈́̈̏͢͟ͅ*̧̛̫̺͉̫͎̖͕̼̳͊̐̇͛ͩ̽̂͑ͮ͑̐͐ͩ̀́͝ͅ*̶̨ͧ̓̄̀҉̣̞̫̺̙̟̞͔̠͓̩̹^̶̷̧̑͂̋ͤ͢  *LIKE THEY'RE A COMMONLY SOLD ITEM CURRENTLY AT HALF-PRICE AT YOUR LOCAL PREFIXMARKET. WE PREFER GRILLING SONYA, BUT IF YOU CAN'T LIGHT HER UP LIKE CHRISTMAS THEN GO FOR LANCELOT INSTEAD. NOW, IF SONYA WANTS TO WORK TOGETHER TO BRING DOWN THE OPPRESSIVE FUZZ AND HER FITTINGLY ILL-MANNERED POLICE FORCE, WELL, WE'LL DO JUST THAT. SLAM A ONE ACTION *SKY ATTACK* RIGHT INTO THE FUZZ.OR IF SONYA'S DEAD, THEN WE'LL BELIEVE IN HER DREAM TO KILL THE FUZZ AND KILL THE FUZZ ANYWAY. IF YOUR TARGET IS PROTECTING/UNHITTABLE BARRING A SUB, SLAM WHOEVER YOU CAN INSTEAD, BIRD MOVES FOR THE FUZZ, LIGHTNING IT UP FOR THE OTHER TWO.

LAST ONE'S A DOOZY, WE'LL DO A SKY  %̸̷̙͇̜̜̗̣̙̠͓͇̞̣͇̲̭̰̭̟̄̍̌ͨ͊̈́̈̏͢͟ͅ*̧̛̫̺͉̫͎̖͕̼̳͊̐̇͛ͩ̽̂͑ͮ͑̐͐ͩ̀́͝ͅ*̶̨ͧ̓̄̀҉̣̞̫̺̙̟̞͔̠͓̩̹ ͍̘͚̳͔͕̞͔͕̠̺̯̭̣͈̠%̷̨̒͆͆̍̂̿̐ͧͤ̔ͨͤͪͭ̚͟͏̳̥̜͙̫͔#̐̆ͥ̊̀̅̇̉̄̌ͦ͐ͮ̍̊ͥ͠҉̣͇̤͓̰̘͇̦͕̥͖̞̬̺͔̰̣͇@͒ͧ̂̽ͮͥͨ̃͌̚ ̶̵̼͇̰͍̻̞̦̯͍̫̠̺̼́̊͘͜͡ͅ%̡͓͉̙͍͕̠͎̟͚̫̞͍̪ͮ̄ͧͣ̓͗̐̊̋̈́̈͋͐̏ͪ̃!^̶̷̧̑͂̋ͤ͢ ͍̘͚̳͔͕̞͔͕̠̺̯̭̣͈̠%̷̨̒͆͆̍̂̿̐ͧͤ̔ͨͤͪͭ̚͟͏̳̥̜͙̫͔#̐ %̸̷̙͇̜̜̗̣̙̠͓͇̞̣͇̲̭̰̭̟̄̍̌ͨ͊̈́̈̏͢͟ͅ*̧̛̫̺͉̫͎̖͕̼̳͊̐̇͛ͩ̽̂͑ͮ͑̐͐ͩ̀́͝ͅ*̶̨ͧ̓̄̀҉̣̞̫̺̙̟̞͔̠͓̩̹^̶̷̧̑͂̋ͤ͢  RIGHT AT SONYA OR THE FUZZ, UP TO THE REF ROOF TO DECIDE.

IF YOU'RE TORMENTED ON THE FINAL ACTION THEN WHO KNOWS HOW THAT WORKS WITH THE ROOF.

*SKY %̸̷̙͇̜̜̗̣̙̠͓͇̞̣͇̲̭̰̭̟̄̍̌ͨ͊̈́̈̏͢͟ͅ*̧̛̫̺͉̫͎̖͕̼̳͊̐̇͛ͩ̽̂͑ͮ͑̐͐ͩ̀́͝ͅ*̶̨ͧ̓̄̀҉̣̞̫̺̙̟̞͔̠͓̩̹ ͍̘͚̳͔͕̞͔͕̠̺̯̭̣͈̠%̷̨̒͆͆̍̂̿̐ͧͤ̔ͨͤͪͭ̚͟͏̳̥̜͙̫͔#̐̆ͥ̊̀̅̇̉̄̌ͦ͐ͮ̍̊ͥ͠҉̣͇̤͓̰̘͇̦͕̥͖̞̬̺͔̰̣͇@͒ͧ̂̽ͮͥͨ̃͌̚ ̶̵̼͇̰͍̻̞̦̯͍̫̠̺̼́̊͘͜͡ͅ%̡͓͉̙͍͕̠͎̟͚̫̞͍̪ͮ̄ͧͣ̓͗̐̊̋̈́̈͋͐̏ͪ̃!^̶̷̧̑͂̋ͤ͢ ͍̘͚̳͔͕̞͔͕̠̺̯̭̣͈̠%̷̨̒͆͆̍̂̿̐ͧͤ̔ͨͤͪͭ̚͟͏̳̥̜͙̫͔#̐ %̸̷̙͇̜̜̗̣̙̠͓͇̞̣͇̲̭̰̭̟̄̍̌ͨ͊̈́̈̏͢͟ͅ*̧̛̫̺͉̫͎̖͕̼̳͊̐̇͛ͩ̽̂͑ͮ͑̐͐ͩ̀́͝ͅ*̶̨ͧ̓̄̀҉̣̞̫̺̙̟̞͔̠͓̩̹^̶̷̧̑͂̋ͤ͢  @ THE FUZZ ~ %̸̷̙͇̜̜̗̣̙̠͓͇̞̣͇̲̭̰̭̟̄̍̌ͨ͊̈́̈̏͢͟ͅ*̧̛̫̺͉̫͎̖͕̼̳͊̐̇͛ͩ̽̂͑ͮ͑̐͐ͩ̀́͝ͅ*̶̨ͧ̓̄̀҉̣̞̫̺̙̟̞͔̠͓̩̹ ͍̘͚̳͔͕̞͔͕̠̺̯̭̣͈̠%̷̨̒͆͆̍̂̿̐ͧͤ̔ͨͤͪͭ̚͟͏̳̥̜͙̫͔#̐̆ͥ̊̀̅̇̉̄̌ͦ͐ͮ̍̊ͥ͠҉̣͇̤͓̰̘͇̦͕̥͖̞̬̺͔̰̣͇@͒ͧ̂̽ͮͥͨ̃͌̚ ̶̵̼͇̰͍̻̞̦̯͍̫̠̺̼́̊͘͜͡ͅ%̡͓͉̙͍͕̠͎̟͚̫̞͍̪ͮ̄ͧͣ̓͗̐̊̋̈́̈͋͐̏ͪ̃!^̶̷̧̑͂̋ͤ͢ ͍̘͚̳͔͕̞͔͕̠̺̯̭̣͈̠%̷̨̒͆͆̍̂̿̐ͧͤ̔ͨͤͪͭ̚͟͏̳̥̜͙̫͔#̐ %̸̷̙͇̜̜̗̣̙̠͓͇̞̣͇̲̭̰̭̟̄̍̌ͨ͊̈́̈̏͢͟ͅ*̧̛̫̺͉̫͎̖͕̼̳͊̐̇͛ͩ̽̂͑ͮ͑̐͐ͩ̀́͝ͅ*̶̨ͧ̓̄̀҉̣̞̫̺̙̟̞͔̠͓̩̹^̶̷̧̑͂̋ͤ͢  @ WHOEVER / SKY %̸̷̙͇̜̜̗̣̙̠͓͇̞̣͇̲̭̰̭̟̄̍̌ͨ͊̈́̈̏͢͟ͅ*̧̛̫̺͉̫͎̖͕̼̳͊̐̇͛ͩ̽̂͑ͮ͑̐͐ͩ̀́͝ͅ*̶̨ͧ̓̄̀҉̣̞̫̺̙̟̞͔̠͓̩̹ ͍̘͚̳͔͕̞͔͕̠̺̯̭̣͈̠%̷̨̒͆͆̍̂̿̐ͧͤ̔ͨͤͪͭ̚͟͏̳̥̜͙̫͔#̐̆ͥ̊̀̅̇̉̄̌ͦ͐ͮ̍̊ͥ͠҉̣͇̤͓̰̘͇̦͕̥͖̞̬̺͔̰̣͇@͒ͧ̂̽ͮͥͨ̃͌̚ ̶̵̼͇̰͍̻̞̦̯͍̫̠̺̼́̊͘͜͡ͅ%̡͓͉̙͍͕̠͎̟͚̫̞͍̪ͮ̄ͧͣ̓͗̐̊̋̈́̈͋͐̏ͪ̃!^̶̷̧̑͂̋ͤ͢ ͍̘͚̳͔͕̞͔͕̠̺̯̭̣͈̠%̷̨̒͆͆̍̂̿̐ͧͤ̔ͨͤͪͭ̚͟͏̳̥̜͙̫͔#̐ %̸̷̙͇̜̜̗̣̙̠͓͇̞̣͇̲̭̰̭̟̄̍̌ͨ͊̈́̈̏͢͟ͅ*̧̛̫̺͉̫͎̖͕̼̳͊̐̇͛ͩ̽̂͑ͮ͑̐͐ͩ̀́͝ͅ*̶̨ͧ̓̄̀҉̣̞̫̺̙̟̞͔̠͓̩̹^̶̷̧̑͂̋ͤ͢  @ THE FUZZ ~ SKY  ̶̵̼͇̰͍̻̞̦̯͍̫̠̺̼́̊͘͜͡ͅ%̡͓͉̙͍͕̠͎̟͚̫̞͍̪ͮ̄ͧͣ̓͗̐̊̋̈́̈͋͐̏ͪ̃!^̶̷̧̑͂̋ͤ͢ ͍̘͚̳͔͕̞͔͕̠̺̯̭̣͈̠%̷̨̒͆͆̍̂̿̐ͧͤ̔ͨͤͪͭ̚͟͏̳̥̜͙̫͔#̐ *@  ̶̵̼͇̰͍̻̞̦̯͍̫̠̺̼́̊͘͜͡ͅ%̡͓͉̙͍͕̠͎̟͚̫̞͍̪ͮ̄ͧͣ̓͗̐̊̋̈́̈͋͐̏ͪ̃!^̶̷̧̑͂̋ͤ͢ ͍̘͚̳͔͕̞͔͕̠̺̯̭̣͈̠%̷̨̒͆͆̍̂̿̐ͧͤ̔ͨͤͪͭ̚͟͏̳̥̜͙̫͔#̐


----------



## Eifie

BUT THEN I DON'T GET TO FIND OUT WHAT METRONOME WOULD ROLL, CHEES ;; (you've got to blank out one of the words in each attack, anyway)


----------



## Keldeo

HEY SONYA, NO ONE WHO'S FASTER IS TARGETING YOU ON THE FIRST ACTION, SO I HAVE AN IDEA: LET'S START BY BEING SEMANTIC AND USING *??? (ONE ACTION)* TO ESCAPE THE ROOF AND SHELTER IN THE NORMAL ARENA, VERY CONVENIENTLY AWAY FROM ALL OF THE OTHERS' ATTACKS AND SUCH. IF I CAN'T INCLUDE THE (ONE ACTION) IN THE COMMAND NAME TO TELL YOU WHAT I WANT YOU TO DO, THEN USE *SKY ??????* (ALSO ONE ACTION BTW) AND DIVE DOWN THERE INSTEAD OF ATTACKING, AND IF YOU DON'T THINK EITHER OF THOSE WOULD WORK DUE TO, LIKE AN INABILITY TO ESCAPE THE ROOF OR SOMETHING (IDK) I WOULD LIKE YOU TO USE *DARK ?????* ON LANCELOT IN THE HOPE OF HAVING HIM FLINCH.

FOR THE NEXT TWO ACTIONS, IF YOU ARE ON THE GROUND CALL AN *OMINOUS ????* TO IMPACT THE POKEMON STUCK ON THE ROOF (HA, HA.) IF YOU AREN'T, CONTINUE WITH THE *DARK ??????*.

*??? (ONE ACTION) @ GROUND / SKY ?????? (ONE ACTION) @ GROUND / DARK ????? @ LANCELOT ~ OMINOUS ???? @ EVERYONE (WHILE LAUGHING) / DARK ????? @ LANCELOT / DEAD X2*


----------



## Superbird

Eifie and JackPK are quick to replace their fallen pokémon with new ones. The latter sends out a heavy dual-swords pokémon, who after looking nervously around at the arena glances back at his trainer and nods in a mutual display of trust. Eifie, however, chooses a miniature yellow bug pokémon who, while adorable, is absolutely not suited for this arena. The Joltik barely has time to glance around before being forced to cling desperately to the ground, the wind threatening to blow her away before the round even begins. As soon as she’s released, though, Eifie starts shouting commands at her, to which she doesn’t really pay attention. All the other trainers do the same for their respective pokémon, and before long the next round is underway.

*Round 3* 

Eifie (ØOO)

The Fuzz – Bachuru Joltik () @ Sticky Barb
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* Compound Eyes
*Type:* Electric / Bug
*Condition:* Hanging on for dear life.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* ??? @ ??? ~ Spider ??? ~ Electro ??? @ Sonya

Keldeo (OOO)

Sonya – Skarmory () @ Thunder Stone
*Health:* 25%
*Energy:* 52%
*Ability:* Sturdy
*Type:* Steel / Flying
*Condition:* Increasingly jealous, though tired from exertion.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* ??? @ Ground / Sky ??? @ Ground / Dark ??? @ Lancelot ~ Ominous ??? @ Everyone / Dark ??? @ Lancelot x2

TruetoCheese (ØOO)

Jupiter – Zapdos () 
*Health:* 89%
*Energy:* 84%
*Ability:* Pressure
*Type:* Electric / Flying
*Condition:* _FEEL MY WRATH, MORTALS_.
*Status:* adorable uguu <3 <3 (Evasion +2).
*Commands:* Sky ??? @ The Fuzz ~ ??? / Sky ??? @ The Fuzz ~ Sky ??? @ Sonya / The Fuzz

JackPK (ØOO)





Lancelot – Doublade () @ Dusk Stone
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* No Guard
*Type:* Ghost / Steel
*Condition:* Resolute, though a bit nervous.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Shock ??? / ??? Sword / ??? Slide x3​
JUPITER, GARING AT THE SMALL NEW ELECTRIC-TYPE ENTRANT TO THE BATTLE, INSTANTLY MARKS THE FIZZ AS HIS FIRST TARGET THIS ROUND. HOW _DARE_ THIS PITIFUL CREATURE TRY TO INFRINGE ON HIS STATUS AS _THE_ ELECTRIC-TYPE POKÉMON?  CLEARLY, THE FUZZ MUST PAY FOR HER INSOLENCE. IGNORING THE WEATHER – HE CAN, BECAUSE HE’S A MOTHERFRICKING ZAPDOS – JUPITER FLAPS HIMSELF OVER TOWARDS THE FUZZ AND EXTENDS HIS TALONS, GRABBING FOR HIS OPPONENT. BUT, AS IT TURNS OUT, JOLTIKS ARE PRETTY TINY, AND DESPITE JUPITER’S RATHER DIMINUTIVE PROPORTIONS COMPARED TO A NORMAL ZAPDOS, HE WAS STILL SEVERAL TIMES LARGER, AND WITH MUCH LESS COORDINATION. AFTER ALL, DRIFLOON AREN’T EXACTLY USED TO HAVING WINGS NOW, ARE THEY? MISSING THE FUZZ COMPLETELY, JUPITER GOES SAILING STRAIGHT PAST HIS OPPONENT, ONLY REALIZING HE MISSED HIS OPPONENT AS THE JOLTIK TAKES A COURAGEOUS LEAP TOWARDS HIS RETREATING FIGURE AND SLASHES HIM WITH HIS FRONT LEG, LEAVING A SMALL SCRATCH AND, MORE IMPORTANTLY, A SPIKY GREEN BALL THAT STICKS TO THE WOUND AND MAKES IT IMMEDIATELY START THROBBING.

AS JUPITER BEGINS TO REALIZE HIS INCOMPETENCE, SONYA GLANCES AROUND THE ARENA. SHE’S THE WEAKEST ONE HERE, BY FAR – SHE NEEDS TO GET AWAY. IS THERE ANY WAY THAT SHE COULD GET BACK INTO THE NORMAL ARENA? SHE SCANS THE EDGES OF THE ARENA. NO, THERE ARE NO ENTRANCES THERE, WHICH IS KIND OF STRANGE – WOULDN’T THERE AT LEAST BE A STAIRCASE OR SOMETHING DOWNWARDS? THEN SHE LOOKS AT THE FLOOR, BECAUSE BEFORE THE ROOF HAD A SMALL HOLE IN IT. BUT THE FLOOR IS, UNFORTUNATELY, THE SAME FLOOR FROM BEFORE, WHICH IS IN BETTER MECHANICAL SHAPE THAN THE REST OF THE POKÉMON COMMUNICATION CLUB, AND DOES NOT HAVE ANY HOLES IN IT. SONYA IS STUCK UP HERE ON THE FRICKING ROOF.

AND AS A RESULT SHE DECIDES TO TURN HER GAZE TOWARDS LANCELOT, OPENING HER BEAK AND LETTING LOOSE FROM IT A DARK PURPLISH PULSE OF EVIL THOUGHTS LIKE “WHY CAN’T I GET OFF OF THIS FRICKING ROOF I DON’T LIKE IT UP HERE” AND “GO AWAY I DON’T WANT TO DEAL WITH YOU ALL RIGHT NOW”. OKAY, WELL, MAYBE SLIGHTLY MORE EVIL THAN THAT, BUT AT ANY RATE THE DARK PULSE DOES ITS JOB AND LANCELOT CRINGES A LITTLE AS THE ATTACK MAKES IMPACT. BUT IT WASN’T BAD ENOUGH TO STOP HIM FROM LAUNCHING A COUNTERATTACK, AND HE BEGINS TO UTILIZE THE FACT THAT SWORDS ARE MADE OF METAL AND METAL CONDUCTS ELECTRICITY AND BEGINS TO GENERATE A CHARGE. WHICH GROWS AND GROWS UNTIL HIS SWORD TIPS ARE CRACKLING WITH ELECTRICITY, WHICH HE RELEASES IN A WIDE WAVE DIRECTLY TOWARDS SONYA. THE ELECTRICITY COURSES THROUGH THE SKARMORY’S BODY IN A VERY PAINFUL MANNER, AS WOULD BE EXPECTED, AND SONYA LETS OUT A SCREECH OF PAIN.

JUPITER IS DIVERTED FROM TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHERE HIS OPPONENT WENT AND WHAT THAT PAIN IN HIS SIDE IS BY SONYA’S LOUD NOISE, SLIGHTLY AUDIBLE OVER THE HOWL OF WIND ON THE ROOF. GLANCING OVER AT HIS OPPONENT, HE SEES THAT SHE IS CURLING UP A LITTLE IN A DISPLAY THAT VERY CLEARLY SAYS “I AM IN A LOT OF PAIN AND VERY CLOSE TO REACHING MY LIMIT.” THIS IS SOMETHING THAT JUPITER SIMPLY CANNOT IGNORE – HIS WINGS BEGIN TO CRACKLE WITH ELECTRICITY, AND HE GIVES A LOUD CAW TO LET EVERYBODY KNOW THAT HE IS THE MOTHERFRICKIN ELECTRIC-TYPE LEGENDARY, AND THEN HE RELEASES A HUGE THREE-DIMENSIONAL BLAST OF ELECTRICITY IN ALL DIRECTIONS. THE FUZZ HAS NO WAY TO AVOID THE ATTACK, BUT THANKS TO ITS ELECTRIC-TYPE NATURE, IT BRAVES THE ATTACK WITHOUT TOO MUCH TROUBLE. LANCELOT ISN’T NEARLY AS LUCKY, THE ELECTRICITY SINKING INTO HIS METAL BODY AND STAYING THERE, MAKING HIS MOVEMENT A BIT MORE STIFF. AND SONYA IS THE ONE WHO HAS IT THE WORST – AFTER LANCELOT’S EARLIER ATTACK, THIS DISCHARGE IS A LITTLE BIT TOO MUCH FOR HER. SHE COLLAPSES ON THE FLOOR OF THE ROOF, AND IS QUICKLY RECALLED.

BUT LANCELOT AND THE FUZZ STILL HAVE THINGS TO ACCOMPLISH BEFORE THE REFEREE’S DITTO (WHO, BY THE WAY, IS STRUGGLING TO KEEP ITSELF IN PLACE IN ALL THIS WEATHER EVEN WHEN TRANSFORMED INTO POSSIBLY THE MOST EXPERIENCED AND POWERFUL POKÉMON IN THE ENTIRE LEAGUE) WAVES THE END OF THE ROUND. THE LATTER IS THE FIRST TO MOVE, SPITTING OUT A WEB OF STICKY SPIDERY STUFF AT A WIDE ANGLE THAT REALLY DOESN’T GO ANYWHERE AND IS JUST CAUGHT BY THE WIND ON THE ROOF. BUT MIRACULOUSLY, THE WEATHER CLUSTERFUCK UP HERE CATCHES THE SPIDER WEB AT JUST THE RIGHT ANGLE, PULLING IT OVER A HELPLESS JUPITER AND AN ALREADY-STRUGGLING LANCELOT, MAKING EACH OF THEIR MOVEMENTS EVEN MORE DIFFICULT, AS IF LOCOMOTION UP HERE WASN’T ALREADY HARD ENOUGH. 

SOMEHOW, THOUGH, DESPITE THE STICKY WEBBING AND PARALYSIS HINDERING HIS ABILITY TO MOVE HIS SWORDS, LANCELOT STILL MANAGES TO ATTACK. HIS SWORD SWIPE ISN’T ACTUALLY ALL THAT EFFECTIVE, AS ONE WOULD EXPECT FROM A FIGHTING-TYPE ATTACK ON A FLYING-TYPE TARGET, BUT THE BLOW STILL COMES AS A SURPRISE TO JUPITER, WHO, AS HE BEGINS TO REALIZE THAT THE PAIN IN HIS SIDE FROM LAST ACTION WAS A SIMPLE SPIKY BALL OF STICKY RUBBER THAT JUST NOW FOUND ITS WAY ONTO LANCELOT’S BLADE WHEN THE POKÉMON ATTACKED HIM, IS QUICKLY GRASPING THE CONCEPT THAT LEGENDARY POKÉMON ARE NOT ACTUALLY AS OMNIPOTENT AS HE HAD ALWAYS HAD THE IMPRESSION THAT THEY WERE. 

THAT IMPRESSION IS REINFORCED BY ANOTHER IMPRESSION, THAT GOOD THINGS CAN NEVER LAST FOREVER, AS HE BEGINS TO GLOW WHITE ALONG WITH THE OTHER BATTLERS, AND THE FLOOR OF THE ROOF BEGINS TO SLOWLY DESCEND BACK INTO THE BUILDING. THE REFEREE’S DITTO FRANTICALLY WAVES A FLAG TO DECLARE THE ROUND OVER As ThE wInD cUrReNtS aNd WeAtHeR gRoW lEsS aNd LeSs InTeNsE aNd ThE cLuStErFuCk WeAtHeR rEvErTs To ItS pReViOuS iNtEnSiTy, WhIcH nO oNe ThOuGhT tHeY wOuLd EvEr Be GrAtEfUl FoR, but which they most certainly are at this point. Being no longer on the FRICKIN ROOF, the transformations are the second thing on the remaining battlers’ minds after sheer relief, and none of them are all that displeased with their transformations. While no longer a spider, The Fuzz grows a great deal larger into a nice mouse pokémon and manages to keep her electric powers. Jupiter is humbled a little bit, but can deal with her new form as a poison-type kelp pokémon – certainly an interesting set of abilities she can get behind, and plus, they’re super-effective against Lancelot, who has turned into a completely unimpressive ball of staticky cotton candy who rolls around on the floor trying to stand up despite all the webbing and static electricity covering his body. After a couple of seconds he finally succeeds, a little bit disappointed with his new form but at least confident that he can make do.

*End of Round 3* 

Eifie (ØOO)

The Fuzz – Plusle () 
*Health:* 77%
*Energy:* 91%
*Ability:* Plus
*Type:* Electric
*Condition:* Very, very relieved.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Slash @ Jupiter ~ Spider Web

Keldeo (ØOO)

Sonya – Skarmory () @ Thunder Stone
*Health:* *0%*
*Energy:* 44%
*Ability:* Sturdy
*Type:* Steel / Flying
*Condition:* Unconscious.
*Status:* Knocked Out!
*Commands:* Dark Pulse @ Lancelot

TruetoCheese (ØOO)





Jupiter – Skrelp ()
*Health:* 57%
*Energy:* 81%
*Ability:* Poison Point
*Type:* Poison / Water
*Condition:* A bit humble now.
*Status:* Speed -2. Minimized. (Evasion +2).
*Commands:* Sky Drop @ The Fuzz ~ Discharge 

JackPK (ØOO)





Lancelot – Swirlix () @ Sticky Barb + Dusk Stone
*Health:* 52%
*Energy:* 93%
*Ability:* Sweet Veil
*Type:* Fairy
*Condition:* A little stressed.
*Status:* Speed -2. Moderately Paralyzed.
*Commands:* Shock Wave @ Sonya ~ Sacred Sword @ Jupiter​
Arena Notes
~The battle is no longer on the FRICKIN ROOF

Referee Notes
~It baffles me why there are no Strong Winds on the FRICKIN ROOF, but hey, they’re not in the arena description, so.
~Eifie, next time we are on the FRICKIN ROOF, you are forbidden from using @ symbols in your command gibberish. You too, Truetocheese, although you slightly less confusing about it. You can gibber out attack names and target names if you want, but not the thing that tells me which is which, thanks.
~The floor is raised to the FRICKIN ROOF, because the real roof is actually open right now. When the arena goes back down, the roof will close and the floor will return to its normal altitude, or lack thereof. Therefore, no matter how leniently I interpreted Sonya’s commands, she would not have been able to escape off of the roof.
~Somehat miraculously, the RNG did exactly what TruetoCheese intended for it to do in selecting Jupiter’s commands.
~Unfortunately, somewhat embarrassingly, that first Sky Drop missed.
~The Fuzz transferred his Sticky Barb to Jupiter when he used Slash.
~Jupiter’s Discharge was a Critical Hit on The Fuzz.
~It also paralyzed Lancelot. Not severely, because the attack was so spread out, but moderately.
~Sonya passed out from weather damage at the end of Action 2. Jupiter gets the KO for that, as he was the one who last hit her. Also, the round ended as a result.
~~KO Count: Bambi: 1, Sonya: 1, Jupiter: 2

Next Round
~Keldeo sends out
~Eifie orders commands
~TruetoCheese orders commands
~Keldeo orders commands
~JackPK orders commands



Spoiler: Action Log



Speed order: Jupiter (100) > Sonya (70) > The Fuzz (65) > Lancelot (35)
ACTION 1
~Jupiter uses Sky Drop on The Fuzz, for 3% energy, but the attack misses.
~Sonya uses Dark Pulse on Lancelot, dealing 8*1.5=12% damage for 4% energy
~The Fuzz uses Slash on Jupiter, dealing 7% damage for 4% energy
~The Sticky Barb is transferred to Jupiter, dealing 3% damage
~Lancelot uses Shock Wave on Sonya, dealing 6*1.5=9% damage for 3% energy.
~Jupiter takes 1% damage from the Sticky Barb.
ACTION 2
~Jupiter uses Discharge, dealing 8*1.25*1.5*.75=11% damage to Sonya, 8*1.25*.66*.75=5*1.5=7% damage to The Fuzz (crit), and 8*1.25*.75=7% damage to Lancelot.
~Sonya uses Dark Pulse on Lancelot, dealing 12% damage for 4% energy
~The Fuzz uses Spider Web, for 5% energy.
~Jupiter and Lancelot’s Speeds fall
~Lancelot uses Sacred Sword on Jupiter, dealing 8*.66=5% damage for 4% energy
~The sticky barb is transferred to Lancelot, dealing 3% damage.
~Lancelot takes 1% damage from the Sticky Barb
~Sonya is KOed by weather damage
END OF ROUND
~Jupiter and The Fuzz take 8% weather damage; Lancelot takes 6%.
~The floor falls back down. All battlers take 8% damage.
~Transformations happen.


----------



## Keldeo

I'll go with >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<<, the Super Smile of Tommies!


----------



## Eifie

Yes! Now that it is finally my turn to command first, we can go with the plan that I wanted to put into action several rounds ago!

Let's start out by *Attract*ing Lancelot! If you can't hit him, try using *Attract* on Jupiter! If you can't hit him either... surely your charms can win over Super Smile Tommy!

Next, I want you to *Attract* Jupiter! If you can't attract him, or you already did, try *Attract*ing Lancelot! And if you can't use Attract on him, give Super Smile Tommy a try!

Finally, let's further *Attract* a random Pokémon that you managed to seduce already! Or just someone random who you can attract, if no one is in love with you yet! Maybe even try the ref!

Ah, yes, I can see it now... your legion of lovers will selflessly throw themselves in the way of all attacks directed at you, dropping like flies to serve their master... The Fizz.

*Attract @ Lancelot / Attract @ Jupiter / Attract @ Super Smile Tommy ~ Attract @ Jupiter / Attract @ Lancelot / Attract @ Super Smile Tommy ~ Attract @ Lancelot / Attract @ Jupiter / Attract @ Superbird*


----------



## Superbird

*DQ Warning for TruetoCheese*. You have at minimum 48 hours. Probably more.


----------



## Superbird

*I'm going to reissue that DQ warning and not forget to acknowledge it this time. TrueToCheese, you have a couple of days to order commands, or the battle continues with three people.*


----------



## Eifie

Hmmm. I guess we should just keep going. :( Not that my commands actually matter, but I guess you can replace any instances of "Attract @ Tommy" with "Attract @ Superbird", and then any instances of "Attract @ Jupiter" with "Attract @ Tommy". :p


----------



## Keldeo

I think I had a plan for this battle two months ago, but I've forgotten it now so let's just go with some *Earthquakes*! If Lancelot is unhittable, switch to targeting The Fuzz with *Earth Power*, and if you're asleep I guess you can use *Snore* on the first action and *Sleep Talk* on the second and third. I mean, how wrong could this possibly go? (Let me know if TtC hasn't officially been DQed yet and I'll wait for him to command!)

*Earthquake / Earth Power @ The Fuzz / Snore ~ Earthquake / Earth Power @ The Fuzz / Sleep Talk x2*


----------



## JackPK

Ummmmm I suppose let's maximize the chaos?

Start with a rousing *Heal Bell*! I'm pretty sure it won't heal attraction but if it does, that's great!, and if it doesn't, you still really need your paralysis healed.

On future actions, wait for >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<< to move, and then *Copycat* those Earthquakes! Keep doing this until somebody has fainted or the round ends. Use *Draining Kiss* on somebody random on the off chance that there isn't an Earthquake to copy.

If you're heavily injured and don't feel like you can survive much more, then lol let's use *Endeavor*, targeting >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<< because she'll likely have the most HP left out of everybody.

*Heal Bell ~ Copycat/Draining Kiss/Endeavor x2*


----------



## Superbird

*Round 4* 

Eifie (ØOO)

The Fuzz – Plusle () 
*Health:* 77%
*Energy:* 91%
*Ability:* Plus
*Type:* Electric
*Condition:* Very, very relieved.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Attract @ Lancelot / Attract @ Tommy / Attract @ Superbird ~ Attract @ Tommy / Attract @ Lancelot / Attract @ Superbird ~ Attract @ Lancelot / Attract @ Tommy / Attract @ Superbird

Keldeo (ØOO)

>>(⌒ｏ⌒)<< – Wooper () @ Sun Stone
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* Water Absorb
*Type:* Water / Ground
*Condition:* Happily bouncing, oblivious to the events of last round.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Earthquake / Earth Power @ The Fuzz / Snore ~ Earthquake / Earth Power @ The Fuzz / Sleep Talk x2

JackPK (ØOO)





Lancelot – Swirlix () @ Sticky Barb + Dusk Stone
*Health:* 52%
*Energy:* 93%
*Ability:* Sweet Veil
*Type:* Fairy
*Condition:* A little stressed.
*Status:* Speed -2. Moderately Paralyzed.
*Commands:* Heal Bell ~ Copycat/Draining Kiss/Endeavor x2​
The referee flagged the beginning of the next round, and immediately The Fuzz sprung into action, using her superior Speed to move towards Lancelot. The Swirlix glanced warily at her as it harnessed a healing power from within itself and echoed the chimes of a bell. He felt a wave of relief wash over him as his paralysis slowly vanished and he stretched his body out, but his attention was soon taken by The Fuzz’s elaborate dancing. Wait, dancing? Lancelot used to be a Doublade, and Swords Dance was one of his favorite moves. He could respect dancing. Even if it was only a crude, unpolished attempt. In fact, he decided to join his opponent in the dance, offering out one wing to the Plusle and carefully floating around to guide her in the correct motion. He almost stopped noticing the weather whizzing around them, as he began to get lost in her, thoroughly enjoying the experience of dancing with someone. 

But it didn’t last. An annoyingly high warble came through the air, snapping both The Fuzz and Lancelot out of their dance. A moment later, the ground beneath them began to rise and fall, shaking them backwards. Lancelot narrowly slipped back before The Fuzz’s inadvertent electrical discharge, a natural consequence of being an Electric-type struck by a Ground-type attack. And he was struck himself, though he took less damage than he thought he would – a consequence of no longer being Steel type, he supposed. But his opponent was greatly injured, just as he might have been last round. As fast as his slow movement could move him, Lancelot floated over to The Fuzz, stroking her with a wing to make sure she was okay. Well, she wasn’t that bad, just a bit battered, the wind knocked out of her. She nodded to Lancelot, and tried to approach >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<<, making sad puppy eyes at the Wooper and trying to make her feel sorry for what she’d done.

>>(⌒ｏ⌒)<< didn’t really care, however, and almost immediately The Fuzz found herself on the recieving end of another Earthquake attack. Once again, Lancelot rushed over to help, scowling at >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<< on his way. And once again, The Fuzz pushed herself up from the ground, rather more hurt this time. And she tried again to Attract someone, this time the referee. She desperately cried out to him, even tried dancing again, to get his attention, and he glanced at her for a couple of tense seconds before shrugging his shoulders and turning to >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<<. Feeling betrayed, The Fuzz looked to Lancelot, who was floating near her with no capacity to really help. Neither of them could do anything until >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<< launched another Earthquake attack.

And then Lancelot decided he’d had enough of this bullying. >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<< needed to get what was coming to her. Instantly, he was filled with a rage he’d never felt before, a satisfying power. Very slowly, measuredly, he approached >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<<, who looked at him blankly for a while, her smile slowly turning to a frown as she realized what was about to happen. But then, it was too late. Lancelot grinned evilly, and unleashed an attack far larger than any non-legendary pokémon should ever have been able to release. >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<< went flying, slamming into the opposite wall and bouncing off, then hitting the ceiling, then the other wall, then another wall, then landing on the floor and sliding into the opposite wall yet again. The Wooper slowly struggled to her feet as Lancelot glared at her, The Fuzz cheering him on – he’d learned his lesson, clearly. That hurt.

But that wasn’t the end. The ground rumbled, and The Fuzz glared at >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<< again. But this time, a timid >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<< shook her head frantically – it wasn’t her fault. Soon, the battlers all realized what was really happening, as the ground beneath them began to rise upwards aNd ThE cEiLiNg BeGaN tO pArT tO cReAtE aN oPeNiNg ThRoUgH wHiCh ThE bAtTlEfIeLd AsCeNdEd AND THEN IT WAS EXPOSED TO THE OPEN AIR ON THE FRICKIN ROOF. >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<< COWERED TO THE GROUND IN FEAR, AND LANCELOT AND THE FUZZ DID THEIR BESTS TO CLUTCH ONTO THE FLOOR OF THE ARENA, BECAUSE THEY WERE ON THE FRICKIN ROOF AGAIN AND THEY DID NOT LIKE THIS TURN OF EVENTS AT ALL. ESPECIALLY AS THEY CHANGED INTO FORMS LESS FIT TO SURVIVE UP HERE – THE FUZZ TURNING BLUE AND FATTENING UP SOMEWHAT, >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<< GETTING YELLOWER AND MUCH LEANER, THOUGH HEAVIER, AND LANCELOT GETTING BULKY AND VERY HEAVY AND ABSOLUTELY NOT SUITED FOR COMPETITION AGAINST HIS TWO OPPONENTS. HONESTLY, HE JUST WANTED OUT OF HERE AS SOON AS POSSIBLE, HIS LAST TIME ON THE ROOF HADN’T BEEN FUN.

*Round 4* 

Eifie (ØOO)

The Fuzz – Azumarill () 
*Health:* 25%
*Energy:* 79%
*Ability:* Huge Power
*Type:* Water / Fairy
*Condition:* Suddenly the least injured one here.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Attract @ Lancelot ~ Attract @ >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<< (failed) ~ Attract @ Superbird (failed)

Keldeo (ØOO)

>>(⌒ｏ⌒)<< – Mienfoo () @ Sun Stone
*Health:* 14%
*Energy:* 85%
*Ability:* Inner Focus
*Type:* Fighting
*Condition:* In significant pain. Also, no longer oblivious to the events of last round.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Earthquake x3

JackPK (ØOO)

Lancelot – Pignite () @ Sticky Barb + *Dusk Stone*
*Health:* 12%
*Energy:* 48%
*Ability:* *Blaze*
*Type:* Fire / Fighting
*Condition:* _So satisfying, but so tiring…_
*Status:* Speed -2. Infatuated with The Fuzz (30%). Dusk Stone Activated. Blaze activated.
*Actions:* Heal Bell ~ Infatuated ~ Endeavor @ >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<<​
Referee Notes
~No one was KOed. TruetoCheese was removed from the battle, however.
~On action 3 by the time he could move, Lancelot’s health was 17%. So, he felt it appropriate to use Endeavor.
~~KO Count: Bambi: 1, Sonya: 1, Jupiter: 2

Next Round
~Keldeo orders commands
~Eifie orders commands
~JackPK orders commands
~more timely reffing



Spoiler: Action Log



ACTION 1
~The Fuzz uses Attract on Lancelot, for 4% energy
~Lancelot is infatuated with Lancelot (50%)
~Lancelot uses Heal Bell, for 5% energy.
~Lancelot is no longer paralyzed!
~>>(⌒ｏ⌒)<< uses Earthquake, dealing 10*1.5*1.25*.75=14% damage to The Fuzz and 10*1.25*.75=9% damage to Lancelot, for 5% energy
~Lancelot takes 1% damage from Sticky Barb
ACTION 2
~The Fuzz uses Attract on >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<<, for 4% energy. The attack fails.
~>>(⌒ｏ⌒)<< uses Earthquake, dealing 14% damage to The Fuzz and 9% damage to Lancelot, for 5% energy
~Lancelot’s Dusk Stone is activated
~Lancelot is fully infatuated.
~Lancelot takes 1% damage from Sticky Barb
ACTION 3
~The Fuzz uses Attract on Lancelot, for 4% energy. Lancelot’s Infatuation increases.
~>>(⌒ｏ⌒)<< uses Earthquake, dealing 14% to The Fuzz and 9% to Lancelot for 5% energy
~Lancelot uses Endeavor on >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<<, dealing 79% damage for 40% energy
~Lancelot takes 1% damage from Sticky Barb
~The Fuzz and Lancelot take 10% each from weather; >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<< takes 7%
END OF ROUND
~The battle moves to THE FRICKIN ROOF
~Transformations happen


----------



## Keldeo

AUGH I'M NEVER BATTLING IN AN ARENA WITHOUT A DAMAGE CAP AGAIN. YOU'RE PRACTICALLY GUARANTEED NOT TO SURVIVE THE ROUND SO LET'S JUST... *JUMP ????* LANCELOT'S FACE UNTIL HE FAINTS, AND THEN *?????? JAB* THE FUZZ'S FACE UNTIL SHE FAINTS. IF YOUR TARGET IS PROTECTING, DETECTING, OR OTHERWISE UNHITTABLE, ATTACK WHOEVER'S HITTABLE UNTIL THEY'RE HITTABLE AGAIN, OR IDK JUST *BULK ??* IF NEITHER IS HITTABLE (BUT DON'T WAIT TO CHECK THIS CONDITIONAL!)

*JUMP ???? @ LANCELOT'S FACE / ?????? JAB @ THE FUZZ'S FACE / BULK ?? x3*


----------



## Eifie

OH NO! FUZZ, YOU DON'T EVEN NEED A KO! :( WHAT A WASTE! OH WELL... LET'S JUST *PLAY ???* THAT LOATHESOME >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<< IN RETALIATION FOR THOSE EARTHQUAKES! I'M SURE LANCELOT WILL BE WILLING TO COOPERATE, NOT ONLY BECAUSE YOU TWO ARE IN _LOVE_, BUT BECAUSE IF HE PROTECTS AGAINST THE JUMP ??? THEN YOU'LL TAKE THE ATTACK MEANT FOR HIM INSTEAD, ALLOWING HIM TO SURVIVE THE ROUND! I THINK. IDK MAN IF YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO, MAYBE YOU CAN... WHY DO YOU LEARN *FUTURE ???*? YEAH, LET'S USE THAT. ON WHOMEVER.

AND THEN IF THE ROUND ISN'T OVER YET, I BET IT'S BECAUSE YOUR BETHROTHED HAS SCREWED THINGS UP! HOW RUDE! SHOW HIM YOUR RAGE WITH A FUCKIN' *HYDRO ???*, K?

*PLAY ??? @ >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<< / FUTURE ??? @ WHOEVER ~ HYDRO ??? @ LANCELOT ~ HYDRO ??? @ LANCELOT*


----------



## JackPK

NOT THAT WE NEED IT, BUT WE MAY JUST HAVE THE OPPORTUNITY TO GET YOU A KO, LANCELOT! WITH THE POWER OF PRIORITY, YOU MUST USE *S͔̈́̄͋ͫ̎Uͯ͗͗̋͆?̩̼̫̬̦͊ͣ͞?͎̻̖̘͈̬ͤ̂̽̾͜Ė̳̤̞͚̪̱̇̊̎̔̽͜ͅR͓͔̈̌ͯͩ̿̔̋ ̵͔͛̇̑̓P̵̖̹͐́ͥ̆̅̚?͔͖͇͑͌?̦̩͕̬ͩ͂̄͡?͈̝̠͙͚̖ͫ̓̄̆̎́̔?̜̥̯̱̺̲ͦ̏ͯ̀͊̍* ON >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<<. DID YOU HEAR THAT? USE *S̼͓̘͙̺͕ͫ̉̍͆ͭU̢̫̪̫̺̓?̍͏͇͖ͅ?̫̣̣̭Ḛ̵̞͈̣̙̲ͩͮ̌ͯͯ͆R̴͉ͥ͗ ̦̯̙̯͇͍͌̐ͯ͌̍ͫ̕Ṗ̣͎͚̺͢?͉̼̞͕̝͉ͪͅ?̜̱̞̮̺͛?̵͓̻̟͚̆ͪ?̢̲̠̦̳̼ͮͭ̂͑̌͐ͥ* ON >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<<, OR YOU'LL END UP KO'ED WAY TOO QUICKLY!

HOPEFULLY THE ROUND SHOULD END WITHIN AN ACTION OR TWO, BUT IF IT'S STILL GOING FOR A THIRD, YOU MAY AS WELL USE *?̬̩̘̜̬̞̟͡?̫̼̺͔̄̒͗?̢̘̩͙̘̲̗͆?͓̙̫̼̱̪ͯ̿ ̨̰̟̻͇ͅC̵̆̀̏R̞̲̝̼͉͕̜̾ͥͫA̤͇̹̮̰̩͔̓͗ͬͦ̋̎̚S̪̫ͪͥ̆H̵̺͉̣̅ͥ̎̒ͯ* TO FURTHER RUIN >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<<'S DAY.

*S̖̰ͫ͂U̓ͦ̒̅̎?̳̝̭͓̥ͨ̽̋̇ͪ?̠̳͖̝̜̗ͣ͐É̘̱ͣͤ̒R̒͑ͪ ̺͙̄P͍̱̪̰̭̉̀̃̀?̰̪̚?̦͎͔̳͒̂̈́?̻͌ͣ̾͂̓ͧ͛?̈ͦ̍͆ X2 ~ ?̿?̭̰ͫ̾?͇̤͕̩͓̟͆?ͭ̓͌̚ C̤̙̟̻̆̉̏̎̔ͪ̈́R̩͎͔̬̫̄̄͒A͎̘̗͇̪ͯS͉͑̑͒͋̾̋H̦̭͇͙̦͎̳̔ͩ̒*





i could've followed the letter of the rules and written "sucker ?????" and been unambiguous, but noooooo, i had to follow the spirit of the rules and risk fucking up and using superpower


----------



## Eifie

JackPK said:


> i could've followed the letter of the rules and written "sucker ?????" and been unambiguous, but noooooo, i had to follow the spirit of the rules and risk fucking up and using superpower


omfg, beauteous


----------



## Superbird

*Round 5* 

Eifie (ØOO)

The Fuzz – Azumarill () 
*Health:* 25%
*Energy:* 79%
*Ability:* Huge Power
*Type:* Water / Fairy
*Condition:* Suddenly the least injured one here.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Play ??? @ >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<< / Future ??? @ Whoever ~ Hydro ??? @ Lancelot ~ Hydro ??? @ Lancelot

Keldeo (ØOO)

>>(⌒ｏ⌒)<< – Mienfoo () @ Sun Stone
*Health:* 14%
*Energy:* 85%
*Ability:* Inner Focus
*Type:* Fighting
*Condition:* In significant pain. Also, no longer oblivious to the events of last round.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Jump ???? @ Lancelot / ?????? Jab @ The Fuzz / Bulk ?? x3

JackPK (ØOO)

Lancelot – Pignite () @ Sticky Barb + *Dusk Stone*
*Health:* 12%
*Energy:* 48%
*Ability:* *Blaze*
*Type:* Fire / Fighting
*Condition:* _So satisfying, but so tiring…_
*Status:* Speed -2. Infatuated with The Fuzz (30%). Dusk Stone Activated. Blaze activated.
*Commands:* Su??er P???? @ >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<< x2 ~ ???? Crash​
LANCELOT, DESPITE BEING A PIG, WAS THE FIRST ONE TO MOVE ON THE FRICKING ROOF, FLYING INTO ACTION AS ONE OF HIS FISTS GLOWED WITH A DARK AURA. WITH THE AGILITY OF A NINJA, HE RUSHED OVER TO >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<< AND SOCKED THE MIENFOO IN THE BACK OF THE HEAD BEFORE SHE HAD A CHANCE TO DO ANYTHING. THE ATTACK, BEING DARK-TYPE, WASN’T THE MOST EFFECTIVE, BUT IT FELT GOOD ANYWAY, AND LANCELOT FINALLY GOT TO GET RID OF THAT DARN STICKY BARB, WHICH PULLED ITSELF OUT OF HIS SKIN AS HE MADE IMPACT AND ATTACHED ITSELF TO HIS OPPONENT. 

BUT >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<< WASN’T GOING TO TAKE THAT. HE ROLLED WITH THE IMPACT OF THE SUCKER PUNCH, LETTING HIMSELF SLIDE BACKWARDS, AND AS SOON AS HE GOT FAR ENOUGH AWAY FROM HIS OPPONENT HE JUMPED UPWARDS, FLIPPING ONCE IN THE AIR LIKE AN ACROBAT. AND THEN, HE CAME DOWN UPON HIS UNFORTUNATE OPPONENT, CRUSHING THE PIGNITE UNDER THE FORCE OF A JUMP KICK ATTACK. BACK THE STICKY BARB WENT, AND DOWN LANCELOT WENT WITH IT. HE COLLAPSED PITIFULLY, WITH A SMALL WAIL AS HE WENT DOWN, AND A DESPERATE GLANCE AT THE FUZZ.

THE FUZZ WAS MOVED BY THE GESTURE. THIS WOULD NOT STAND, THAT POKÉMON WOULD NOT BE ALLOWED TO CONTINUE, NOT AFTER FINISHING OFF HER LOVER LIKE THAT. SHE HOPPED TOWARDS >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<<, WHO TURNED TO LOOK AT HER AS SHE APPROACHED – BUT THE MIENFOO WAS TOO SLOW, AND THE FUZZ HAD ALREADY BATTED HER ONCE BY THE TIME SHE COULD REACT. THE FAIRY-TYPE ENERGY BEHIND THE ATTACK STUNNED HER, AND SO SHE WAS UNPREPARED TO DEAL WITH THE REMAINDER OF THE ATTACK, WHEREIN THE FUZZ GRABBED HER, TOSSED HER UPWARDS, AND TRIED TO JUGGLE HER ON HER HEAD A COUPLE OF TIMES BEFORE LETTING HER FALL HARSHLY TO THE GROUND. AND AS THE REFEREE FLAGGED THE END OF THE ROUND, WITH ONLY ONE POKÉMON LEFT ON THE FIELD, SHE GLARED DOWN AT HER FALLEN OPPONENT As ThE rOoF dEsCeNdEd BaCk DoWn InTo ThE bUiLdInG oNcE mOrE. lAnCeLoT wAs...avenged.

In the spirit of this vengeance, she again began to transform. Her body grew black, and expanded in size, and she began to float. After a moment, she roared to all the trainers in attendance, now a Darkrai, and ready to wreak some havoc next round. She wouldn’t be going down without a fight, that’s for sure.

*End of Round 5* 

Eifie (ØOO)

The Fuzz – Darkrai () 
*Health:* 17%
*Energy:* 71%
*Ability:* Bad Dreams
*Type:* Dark
*Condition:* _VENGEANCE_
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Play Rough @ >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<<

Keldeo (ØØO)

>>(⌒ｏ⌒)<< – Mienfoo () @ Sun Stone
*Health:* *0%*
*Energy:* 79%
*Ability:* Inner Focus
*Type:* Fighting
*Condition:* Unconscious.
*Status:* Knocked Out!
*Actions:* Jump Kick @ Lancelot

JackPK (ØØO)

Lancelot – Pignite () @ Sticky Barb + *Dusk Stone* 
*Health:* *0%*
*Energy:* 43%
*Ability:* *Blaze*
*Type:* Fire / Fighting
*Condition:* Unconscious.
*Status:* Knocked Out!
*Actions:* Sucker Punch @ >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<<​
Referee Notes
~>>(⌒ｏ⌒)<< knocked out Lancelot
~The Fuzz knocked out >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<<
~The battle is no longer on the FRICKING ROOF.
~~KO Count: Bambi: 1, Sonya: 1, Jupiter: 2, >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<<: 1, The Fuzz: 1, 

Next Round
~Keldeo sends out
~JackPK sends out
~Eifie orders commands
~JackPK orders commands
~Keldeo orders commands



Spoiler: Action Log



Action 1
~Lancelot uses Sucker Punch on >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<<, dealing 8*.66+2=7% damage for 5% energy
~The sticky barb is transferred to >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<<, dealing 3% damage
~>>(⌒ｏ⌒)<< uses Jump Kick on Lancelot, dealing 10*1.25=12% damage for 6% energy. Sticky Barb is transferred.
~Lancelot is knocked out!
~The Fuzz uses Play Rough, dealing KO damage to >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<< for 5% energy
~The Fuzz takes 4% weather damage


----------



## Eifie

YES. FEEL THE WRATH OF THE FUZZ.


----------



## Keldeo

Alright, let's go with *Lily*.


----------



## JackPK

I think I'll let *Sheena* get an evolution!


----------



## Eifie

SHEENA AND LILY SHALL FEEL THE WRATH OF THE FUZZ.

*DARK VOID ~ NIGHTMARE @ SHEENA/LILY ~ NIGHTMARE @ LILY/SHEENA*


----------



## JackPK

Start with *Protect*. Then pummel that Darkrai with *Power-Up Punch*es!

(if somehow you get put to sleep anyway, gogogo *Snore*)

Or instead, if Lily is up to something (i.e. attacking you instead of ganging up on The Fuzz like the good friends we temporarily are), drop your Lucky Egg and hit her back with *Acrobatics* on the following action.

*Protect ~ Power-Up Punch @The Fuzz/Snore @The Fuzz/Acrobatics @ Lily x2*


----------



## Keldeo

Alliance accepted! Drop your egg and Protect, and with the weather damage a Sludge Bomb should do it. If you're asleep, Snore.

*Protect (drop Lucky Egg) ~ Sludge Bomb @ The Fuzz / Snore x2*


----------



## Eifie

THE WRATH OF THE FUZZ SHALL NEVER FADE............

... :(.


----------



## Superbird

To compensate for their pokémon’s losses last round, Keldeo and JackPK tossed out their third and final poké balls this battle. As an Ekans and a Frogadier popped out, glancing at each other and nervously at their opponent, the two trainers’ eyes met, and they shared a profound nod. There was some agreement between them. Immediately, they each ordered their commands, and before long the next round was underway.

*Round 6* 

Eifie (ØOO)

The Fuzz – Darkrai () 
*Health:* 17%
*Energy:* 71%
*Ability:* Bad Dreams
*Type:* Dark
*Condition:* _VENGEANCE_
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Dark Void ~ Nightmare @ Sheena / Lily x2

Keldeo (ØØO)

Lily – Ekans () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* Shed Skin
*Type:* Poison
*Condition:* Being cautious.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Protect (drop Lucky Egg) ~ Sludge Bomb @ The Fuzz / Snore x2

JackPK (ØØO)





Sheena – Frogadier () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* Torrent
*Type:* Water
*Condition:* Ready to act.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Protect ~ Power-Up Punch @ The Fuzz / Snore @ The Fuzz / Acrobatics @ Lily x2​
The Fuzz was basking in her new power. With a cackle, she reached into her legendary reservoir of power, and executed Darkrai’s signature move. Immediately, a wave of darkness expanded outwards from her, quickly enveloping the entire arena, save for the trainers themselves – at least _that_ function of the Cable Club was working correctly. But when the Dark Void lifted, The Fuzz recoiled in frustration – both of her opponents were not asleep, having protected themselves from the attack. 

No matter, she would exercise her dark power anyway! Calling upon powers of darkness, she laid down a curse upon her opponents to throw them into a terrible, terrible nightmare. 

Nothing happened. But can you blame her? Why is a Joltik supposed to know how Nightmare works?

With that, Lily and Sheena shot a glance to each other, and they each jumped into action. Sheena’s fist glowed white as she delivered a weak, but still super-effective, blow to her opponent, strengthening herself in the meantime. Before The Fuzz could do anything else, Lily followed up the Frogadier’s attack, launching a ball of poisonous sludge at the Darkrai. Together, the two attacks were too much, and, screaming torturously, The Fuzz fell to the ground, defeated.

The two remaining pokémon smiled at each other as they began to glow white and change form. That was good teamwork, but they were both looking forward to the fight ahead, after all. This would be the last bout of the battle.

*End of Round 6* 

Eifie (ØØO)

The Fuzz – Darkrai () 
*Health:* *0%*
*Energy:* 68%
*Ability:* Bad Dreams
*Type:* Dark
*Condition:* Unconscious.
*Status:* Knocked Out!
*Actions:* Dark Void ~ Nightmare @ Sheena (failed)

Keldeo (ØØO)





Lily – Tyrunt ()
*Health:* 94%
*Energy:* 90%
*Ability:* Strong Jaw
*Type:* Rock / Dragon
*Condition:* In a good mood.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Protect (drop Lucky Egg) ~ Sludge Bomb @ The Fuzz

JackPK (ØØO)

Sheena – Goldeen () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 94%
*Energy:* 93%
*Ability:* *Swift Swim*
*Type:* Water
*Condition:* Pretty satisfied.
*Status:* Attack +1. Swift Swim activated.
*Commands:* Protect ~ Power-Up Punch @ The Fuzz​
Arena Notes
~A Lucky Egg is resisting being blown around on the floor near Lily.

Referee Notes
~TIL Dark Void only costs 3% energy. That seems kind of OP.
~Lily KOed The Fuzz with Sludge Bomb.
~~KO Count: Bambi: 1, Sonya: 1, Jupiter: 2, >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<<: 1, The Fuzz: 1, Lily: 1

Next Round
~Eifie sends out
~JackPK commands
~Keldeo commands
~Eifie commands



Spoiler: Action Log



Action 1
~Lily and Sheena each use Protect, for 4% energy each
~The Fuzz uses Dark Void, for 3% energy. The attack is blocked.
~Lily drops her Lucky Egg.
Action 2
~The Fuzz uses Nightmare for 4% energy. The attack fails.
~Sheena uses Power-Up Punch on The Fuzz, dealing 4*1.5=6% damage for 3% energy
~Sheena’s Attack rises.
~Lily uses Sludge Bomb, dealing 9*1.25=KO damage to The Fuzz, for 6% energy.
End of Round
~The Fuzz and Lily each take 6% weather damage
~Transformations~~


----------



## Eifie

It's Volcarona time! Finish 'em, *Okuni*!


----------



## JackPK

Ummmmm... so I'm pounding out these commands really quick before I go to work, but Sheena only needs sendout EXP to evolve so that's OK I guess ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

First action: let's blast 'em both with a *Blizzard* since Swift Swim makes us faster by far. If neither of them is hittable, I guess let's set up an *Agility* for next round when we're less likely to be the fastest.

Second and third actions: think to yourself about who hit you most painfully (=did the most damage to you) in the previous action. If Okuni hit you hardest, strike back with a *Waterfall*. If it was Lily, then hit her with an *Ice Beam*. If neither of them attacked you, then just *Surf* at them both.

*Blizzard/Agility ~ Waterfall @ Okuni/Ice Beam @ Lily/Surf x2*


----------



## Eifie

why did I send out a Pokémon that's weak to both of yours


----------



## Keldeo

Sorry, I completely forgot about this. 

We don't have very many moves, so let's just get some damage in with *Ancient Power* at Okuni. Use *Rock Tomb* at him instead if he sets up a Light Screen. If Okuni's unhittable, not including Substitute, raise your stats with a *Dragon Dance* on the first two actions and use *Thunder Fang* at Sheena on the last.

*Ancient Power @ Okuni / Rock Tomb @ Okuni / Dragon Dance x2 ~ Ancient Power @ Okuni / Rock Tomb @ Okuni / Thunder Fang @ Sheena*


----------



## Eifie

Hey, Okuni, do you think this was a bad idea?

... Nah, neither do I.

*Swagger @ Lily ~ Giga Drain @ Sheena ~ Protect*


----------



## Superbird

After hardly a moment of thought Eifie sends out The Fuzz's replacement - an adorable wormlike larva with striking red petal-like horns, which immediately begin to flutter in the harsh winds of the weather clusterfuck. The Larvesta, recoiling initially at the weather, glances at its two opponents, and, noting their type advantage, gives his trainer a wary glance. Eifie forces a smile and nods, and so Okuni decides to trust its trainer as it prepares to battle. A good decision, as it turns out.

*Round 7* 

Eifie (ØØO)

Okuni – Larvesta () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Ability:* Flame Body
*Type:* Bug / Fire
*Condition:* Cautious but confident.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Swagger @ Lily ~ Giga Drain @ Sheena ~ Protect

Keldeo (ØØO)





Lily – Tyrunt ()
*Health:* 94%
*Energy:* 90%
*Ability:* Strong Jaw
*Type:* Rock / Dragon
*Condition:* In a good mood.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Ancient Power @ Okuni / Rock Tomb @ Okuni / Dragon Dance x2 ~ Ancient Power @ Okuni / Rock Tomb @ Okuni / Thunder Fang @ Sheena

JackPK (ØØO)

Sheena – Goldeen () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 94%
*Energy:* 93%
*Ability:* *Swift Swim*
*Type:* Water
*Condition:* Pretty satisfied.
*Status:* Attack +1. Swift Swim activated.
*Commands:* Blizzard / Agility ~ Waterfall @ Okuni / Ice Beam @ Lily / Surf x2​

Sheena, zooming through the rain part of the weather, makes the first move. The hail mixed in with the other particulates flying through the air comes in handy as she calls forth a raging gust of ice and wind from all corners of the battlefield. The attack was expected, and so Lily has already started to huddle down in an effort to defend itself – but she still takes the brunt of the attack. Okuni, meanwhile, shrugs it off fairly easily, and seeing Lily's difficulty weathering the attack, decides to capitalize on the opportunity. He crawls over to the Tyrunt, making some noise to get her attention, and then he flutters his horns about a bit - pristine and vibrant, showing how utterly untarnished he was by the violent Ice attack. 

The gall of that Larvesta! An intense fury rises within Lily, one that she realizes she can take advantage of in this temporary form. Using her heritage as a fossil pokémon, she calls forth an array of small boulders, which float in the air behind her. She gives Okuni a glare.

Accordingly, Okuni's eyes widen at the attack, but some quick thinking leads him to decide that the best defensive measure right now would be to double down – and so he does, forcing himself to look unamused, and he slowly, _leisurely_, turns his back on his foe, crawling away to a somewhat safer position. As planned, the action only makes Lily more angry, and she takes a forceful step to launch her Ancient Power attack; but in her rage, she trips, and the boulders go flying far past their intended target. One of them falls on top of her. 

Watching out of the corner of his eye, as he turns back around to face his opponents, Okuni lets out a small laugh. He has no time to celebrate, however, as a big wave of water washes over him and his opponent – one again, courtesy of sheena. The Goldeen looks at Okuni smugly, knowing that this attack hit a fair bit harder than the last one. However, of course, Okuni can't just let that slide. She lets her horns all extend out in the most brilliant gesture she can make, and almost a dozen glowing green orbs pull themselves out of Sheena's body, making her flinch despite her smugness. Half of these orbs dissipate in the weather, but the other half make it back to Okuni, patching up some of the damage the Surf dealt.

Okuni looks smug again, Lily notices, as she tries to pull herself off the ground and recover from the Surf. That needs to change. Once again, she calls upon her temporary heritage and summons a set of boulders, and this time she's quicker in her execution, releasing the attack immediately. Perhaps too quick – once again, she trips and crashes to the floor, her attack going everywhere except where she needs it to.

Sheena pays no mind to Lily's escapades; she has revenge in mind more than anything, for the Giga Drain she had to suffer. Making use of the rain, she gathers a swirl of water and propels herself into it, climbing through with a great force and slamming into Okuni. Or so she thinks; but the impact isn't as squishy or resistant as she expected. Opening her eyes, she sees a translucent greenish shield between herself and her target, the Larvesta straining to maintain the force field in the face of her attack. 

Meanwhile, Lily decides that Ancient Power isn't going to work. That's twice now it's backfired on her; and she can see the Protect that Okuni has raised as well. But Sheena seems to be distracted, so she'll make as good a target as any. Mind made up, the Tyrunt propels herself forward, strong jaw opening wide and crackling with electricity. Sheena notices her opponent's approach only at the last minute, too late to defend herself before Lily's teeth close on her midsection and a pulse of electricity jolts through her. It seems like a short eternity before the Tyrunt releases the Goldeen, backing away with a hard glare at Okuni, which the Larvesta returns with a smug glance. 

The Larvesta's high spirits are shaken somewhat as she begins to glow; Sheena takes the distraction to swim backwards to a safe distance, while she still can. That capability disappears pretty fast, but in its place she feels missing appendages return; and fur growing, which honestly feels a bit weird. Okuni, meanwhile, simply grows longer, its horns expanding and condensing into a magnificent hood. Which might have been intimidating had either of the other combatants not had their own problems to deal with; Lily is more preoccupied with the fact that her legs and arms are gone, and that she can't move. It takes pretty much all her focus to remain balanced amidst the clusterfuck of weather, as the round draws to a close.


*End of Round 7* 

Eifie (ØØO)

Okuni – Arbok () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 78%
*Energy:* 85%
*Ability:* Shed Skin
*Type:* Poison
*Condition:* Conflicted about this new development.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Swagger @ Lily ~ Giga Drain @ Sheena ~ Protect

Keldeo (ØØO)

Lily – Metapod ()
*Health:* 57%
*Energy:* 85%
*Ability:* Shed Skin
*Type:* Bug
*Condition:* Quite perturbed.
*Status:* Attack +2. Moderately Confused (18%).
*Commands:* Confused ~ Confused ~ Thunder Fang @ Sheena (Crit)

JackPK (ØØO)

Sheena – Zoroark () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 54%
*Energy:* 77%
*Ability:* Illusion
*Type:* Dark
*Condition:* Getting her bearings.
*Status:* Attack +1.
*Commands:* Blizzard ~ Surf ~ Waterfall @ Okuni​
Arena Notes
~A Lucky Egg is resisting being blown around on the floor near Lily.

Referee Notes
~You'd think Flame Body would prevent Freeze, but no, only Magma Armor does that. The first Blizzard would have frozen Okuni, but turns out one of Sunny Day's side effects is that no pokémon can be frozen while it's in effect. Since none of the other weather effects conflict with this, and because I don't like Freeze, we're going with it.
~Thunder Fang was a critical hit.
~~KO Count: Bambi: 1, Sonya: 1, Jupiter: 2, >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<<: 1, The Fuzz: 1, Lily: 1

Next Round
~Keldeo commands
~Eifie commands
~JackPK commands
~I ref, hopefully in some interval of time less than 635 days.



Spoiler: Action Log



Speed Order: Sheena (126) > Okuni (60) > Lily (48)
*Action 1*
~Sheena uses Blizzard, dealing 11*.75*.66 = 5% damage to Okuni and 11*.75*1.5 = 12% damage to Lily, for 7% energy
~Okuni would have been frozen, but the arena's sunny day prevents it.
~Okuni uses Swagger, for 4% energy. 
~Lily’s Attack rises sharply, but she becomes confused (50%)
~Lily hurts herself in confusion, dealing 4*1.33 = 5% damage for 1% energy
~Lily's confusion chance becomes 40%.
~Everyone takes 3% weather damage (Lily takes 2%)
~Lily's confusion chance becomes 38%
*Action 2*
~Sheena uses Surf, dealing 9*.75*1.5*1.25 = 12% damage to Okuni and 9*.75*1.25 = 8% damage to Lily for 5% energy
~Okuni uses Giga Drain on Sheena, dealing 7*1.5=10% damage to Sheena, for 4% energy
~Okuni recovers 5% health
~Lily hurts herself in confusion, dealing 4*1.33=5% damage for 1% energy
~Lily's confusion chance becomes 28%
~Everyone takes 3% weather damage (Lily takes 2%)
~Lily's confusion chance becomes 26%
*Action 3*
~Okuni uses Protect, for an initial 2% energy
~Sheena uses Waterfall, which would have dealt 8*1.5*1.16*1.25 = 14% damage, for 4% energy.
~Okuni expends 14/3=5% energy to guard against the attack.
~Lily uses Thunder Fang on Sheena and scores a critical hit, dealing 6.5*1.3*1.5*1.33 + 6.5/2 = 20% damage, for 3% energy
~Lily's confusion chance becomes 21%
~Everyone takes 4% weather damage (Lily takes 3%)
~Lily's confusion chance becomes 18%
*End of round*
~Transformations~~


----------



## Keldeo

Ouch. Let's use Bug Bite on Sheena, then Tackle Okuni, then bite Sheena again. If you can't hit the target of your move, or if that target is Sheena and she's preparing a Counter, switch targets and moves for the action. If you can't hit either of your opponents, Iron Defense on the first and third actions, and Chill on the second.

*Bug Bite @ Sheena / Tackle @ Okuni / Iron Defense ~ Tackle @ Okuni / Bug Bite @ Sheena / Chill ~ Bug Bite @ Sheena / Tackle @ Okuni / Iron Defense*

(Thank you for reffing, Superbird!)


----------



## Eifie

Thanks, Superbird, that was fast! :O Hahaha thank god we're not on the FRICKIN' ROOF. I'm having enough trouble getting my bearings as it is.

HAHAHA Lily is a Metapod. Meanwhile, you're an evolved Lily! Let's pick on the Metapod. It'll be funny. Jack, you should also pick on the Metapod.

*Gunk Shot @ Lily ~ Giga Impact (one action) @ Lily ~ Hyper Beam (one action) @ Lily*


----------



## JackPK

Hmm. _Hmm._ Picking on the Metapod does sound fun, but if the Metapod dies, then that would leave Sheena alone with Okuni, and that doesn't sound so fun, considering Okuni has so much more health than Sheena right now.

We don't want to get hit, so start off by eying Lily and her confusion. Go ahead and wait until she's about to move, even though she's really slow. If it doesn't look like she'll hurt herself in confusion, or if you can't tell in time, *Protect*. If she does hurt herself in confusion, instead go with *Foul Play* against Okuni.

Second action. May as well hold until after everyone else has moved, that way you can see what they're doing. If Lily has hurt herself in confusion both actions, use *Foul Play* on Okuni; otherwise, use *Hyper Voice* on them both.

Last action. Same as action one, except if Lily hurts herself in confusion, use *Hyper Voice*. Alternatively, if Lily is somehow KO'ed already, don't bother with action one's commands; just go with *Foul Play*.

*Protect/Foul Play @ Okuni ~ Foul Play @Okuni/Hyper Voice ~ Protect/Hyper Voice/Foul Play @ Okuni*


----------



## Superbird

Let's see if we can get done with this by the time the semester starts, shall we?

*Round 8* 

Eifie (ØØO)

Okuni – Arbok () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 78%
*Energy:* 85%
*Ability:* Shed Skin
*Type:* Poison
*Condition:* Conflicted about this new development.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Gunk Shot @ Lily ~ Giga Impact (one action) @ Lily ~ Hyper Beam (one action) @ Lily

Keldeo (ØØO)

Lily – Metapod ()
*Health:* 57%
*Energy:* 85%
*Ability:* Shed Skin
*Type:* Bug
*Condition:* Somewhat perturbed.
*Status:* Attack +2. Moderately Confused (18%).
*Commands:* Bug Bite @ Sheena / Tackle @ Okuni / Iron Defense ~ Tackle @ Okuni / Bug Bite @ Sheena / Chill ~ Bug Bite @ Sheena / Tackle @ Okuni / Iron Defense

JackPK (ØØO)

Sheena – Zoroark () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 54%
*Energy:* 77%
*Ability:* Illusion
*Type:* Dark
*Condition:* Getting her bearings.
*Status:* Attack +1.
*Commands:* Protect / Foul Play @ Okuni ~ Foul Play @ Okuni / Hyper Voice ~ Protect / Hyper Voice / Foul Play @ Okuni​
After the chaos of the last round, Sheena decides to play it safe, and hang back for a little bit. She takes a couple steps back, unsteady at first in the harsh weather before getting her footing, as she intently watches her opponents. Okuni seems busy harnessing the powers of poison, regurgitating a mass of...something from its belly. Lily is wobbing back and forth, still trying to reconcile what's happened to her. Before she's able to move, Okuni completes his preparations, and releases a huge wad of...gunk, for lack of a better word, at Okuni. The Gunk Shot is a direct hit, enough in fact to send the Metapod flying back across the room until it bounces off the wall, and lands roughly in the same place it began. 

Incredibly, Lily gathers herself very quickly and begins to effortfully hop towards Sheena. Wary as ever, Sheena borrows Okuni's tactic from last round, raising a translucent green shield around herself. Indeed, the Protect seems to discourage Lily, who quickly changes directions and, after a short pause, launches herself at Okuni. The Tackle isn't that strong of an attack, but it catches Okuni by surprise anyway, and the Arbok takes a moment to recover from the hit before shaking Lily off.

In direct retaliation, with perhaps a bit of the predator's instinct mixed in, Okuni follows up this action by first taking a short moment to ready himself, contracting his body like a spring, and then releasing himself at Lily. He slams violently into the metapod, once again sending the poor thing flying across the room and bouncing off of the wall. But this time, Lily is prepared, and as she rebounds, she turns her momentum into another attack, smacking Okuni once again with a Tackle and landing only a little bit worse for wear. 

The natural resilience of the Metapod is impressive, but Sheena is still careful; she'd rather not fall prey to that same trick. To that end, she decides to opt for an attack she can use from a distance instead. Planting all four paws on the ground, she lets out a horrendously loud roar, almost with a physical presence, that ripples across the battlefield. Okuni visibly cringes at the Hyper Voice, and Lily even shudders a little, perhaps the only way she can show some reaction to the attack in her current form. 

As she recovers, Okuni takes inspiration from the Hyper Voice; perhaps the best course of action is using special attacks. Once again she prepares for a big attack, this time gathering the energy she might have used for another Giga Impact in her mouth, and releasing it all in one huge beam. But she isn't as successful this time around; the Hyper Beam flies just past Lily's side, the Metapod displaying almost no reaction to the miss. 

Instead, Lily turns towards Sheena, who almost instantly throws up another Protect. That leads to a quick decision from the Metapod to switch targets, and retaliate for the hyper beam. For a third time, she flings herself as hard as she can at Okuni, and deals a modest blow to the Arbok. But it's not enough, and she can plainly see that her opponent is still in much better shape as the round draws to a close.

The combatants are once again enveloped in white light, and each takes their new form. Okuni finds herself in a rather different form than before but with familiar fire powers, and Sheena grows smaller and rounder as she begins to flutter against the wind with new wings she quickly gets the hang of using. Lily's change is, of course, the most drastic, as she grows out of the cocoon once again and into a pokémon with actual mobility. More drastic is her change than expected, however; even before the light fades, Okuni and Sheena react to a tense pressure emanating from Lily, and as the white aura dissipates, a legendary pokémon stands before them. Given the exhaustion plain to see in her posture, however, the Entei might not be too difficult to dispatch.

*End of Round 8* 

Eifie (ØØO)

Okuni – Ninetales () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 46%
*Energy:* 53%
*Ability:* Flash Fire
*Type:* Fire
*Condition:* Confident enough.
*Status:* Normal.
*Actions:* Gunk Shot @ Lily ~ Giga Impact @ Lily ~ Hyper Beam @ Lily (missed)

Keldeo (ØØO)

Lily – Entei ()
*Health:* 10%
*Energy:* 79%
*Ability:* Pressure
*Type:* Fire
*Condition:* Exhausted, but ready to go down fighting.
*Status:* Attack +2.
*Actions:* Tackle @ Okuni x3

JackPK (ØØO)

Sheena – Woobat () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 44%
*Energy:* 68%
*Ability:* Klutz
*Type:* Psychic / Flying
*Condition:* Trying to maintain control amidst the weather.
*Status:* Attack +1.
*Actions:* Protect ~ Hyper Voice ~ Protect​
Arena Notes
~A Lucky Egg is being blown around on the floor near Lily.

Referee Notes
~Bug Bite would have done more damage to Okuni than Tackle, actually.
~Three hours is indeed less than 635 days. Well done, me.

Next Round
~Eifie commands
~JackPK commands
~Keldeo commands



Spoiler: Action Log



Speed order: Sheena (105) > Okuni (80) > Lily (30)
*Action 1*
~Sheena waits patiently
~Okuni uses Gunk Shot on Lily, dealing 12*1.25=15% damage for 8% energy
~Lily's confusion chance becomes 3%
~Sheena uses Protect, for 2% base energy
~Lily uses Tackle on Okuni, dealing 4*1.33=5% damage for 2% energy
~Lily snaps out of confusion
~The weather deals 3% damage to all combatants
*Action 2*
~Sheena waits patiently
~Okuni uses Giga Impact on Lily, dealing 15% damage for 12% energy
~Lily uses Tackle on Okuni, dealing 4*1.33=5% damage for 2% energy
~Sheena uses Hyper Voice, dealing 9*.75=7% damage to both Okuni and Lily, for 5% energy
~The weather deals 3% damage to all combatants
*Action 3*
~Sheena waits patiently
~Okuni uses Hyper Beam on Lily for 12% energy, but the attack misses.
~Sheena uses Protect, for 2% base energy
~Lily uses Tackle on Okuni, dealing 4*1.33=5% damage for 2% energy
~The weather deals 4% damage to all combatants
*End of Round*
~Transformations~~


----------



## Eifie

Ooh, majestic!

lol @ that Lily reversal. Kill her.

(Target Sheena if Lily is unhittable, blah blah blah.)

*Foul Play @ Lily / Sheena x3*


----------



## JackPK

Ooh, an opening for *Torment*! Let's do that, yes.

We can afford to waste energy on teamwork, so if Lily is still alive, *Super Fang* to put Okuni within (possible?) KO range. Otherwise, give Okuni a taste of his own medicine with *Swagger*.

Finally, start an *Uproar* to, hopefully, finish off anybody who may be left barely alive. Or if you've been betrayed, you're probably at death's door by now, so may as well shout out your grievances.

*Torment @ Okuni ~ Super Fang @ Okuni/Swagger @ Okuni ~ Uproar*


----------



## Eifie

I probably shouldn't write commands at 4 am...


----------



## Keldeo

Cool, let’s throw up a *Detect* first action. Then, after Sheena tries to use Super Fang, try a *Double Team + one-action Giga Impact* combo at Okuni, using the velocity from Double Team to, if briefly, increase the accuracy of that - you’ll faint from weather damage this round anyway, so might as well go all out!

*Detect ~ Double Team + one-action Giga Impact @ Okuni ~ nothing*


----------



## Eifie

y'all are fuckin jerks

(says the one that picked on the Metapod)


----------



## Superbird

*Round 9* 

Eifie (ØØO)

Okuni – Ninetales () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 46%
*Energy:* 53%
*Ability:* Flash Fire
*Type:* Fire
*Condition:* Confident enough.
*Status:* Normal.
*Commands:* Foul Play @ Lily / Sheena x3

Keldeo (ØØO)

Lily – Entei ()
*Health:* 10%
*Energy:* 79%
*Ability:* Pressure
*Type:* Fire
*Condition:* Exhausted, but ready to go down fighting.
*Status:* Attack +2.
*Commands:* Detect ~ Double Team + one-action Giga Impact @ Okuni ~ nothing

JackPK (ØØO)

Sheena – Woobat () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 44%
*Energy:* 68%
*Ability:* Klutz
*Type:* Psychic / Flying
*Condition:* Trying to maintain control amidst the weather.
*Status:* Attack +1.
*Commands:* Torment @ Okuni ~ Super Fang @ Okuni / Swagger @ Okuni ~ Uproar​
Knowing she’s on her last legs in this fight, Lily decides to make the most of the time she has left. Her first action is to hunker down and raise her awareness of her surroundings, giving her an almost clairvoyant view of the state of the battlefield and of her opponent’s actions. It’s just as well, because Okuni is aggressively charging towards her, trying to bait her into attacking herself. Lily remains stalwart, taking a step here and a step there to stay out of Okuni’s area of effect. 

Sheena almost laughs at the display, only managing to hold herself back when she remembers what happened the last time she got overconfident. But she can’t just let it go; instead, she decides to tease constructively, letting out a cackle to the effect of “That’s not gonna work against a legendary pokémon, dipshit, you should probably try something else”. With some effort, the Woobat flutters against the wind to hover in the air in the most aggravating place she can think of for Okuni.

As it turns out, the tactic is effective. Okuni’s irritation rises, but he’s a stubborn pokémon, and the tactic he was using is clearly the best; the only thing holding him back was his opponent’s evasive maneuvers, and he knew that Lily would only be able to hold out for so long. But the Torment sticks in the back of his mind, no matter how much he tries to reason with it, and his next attempt to bait Lily into attacking herself is an utter failure. As it becomes evident, Okuni anxiously begins to flail around, doing his utmost to achieve at least _something_ productive. 

And he is successful; though his struggle is wild enough to cause some wear and tear on his own body, the Ninetales does batter Lily a bit. But Lily has a countermeasure already prepared. She gives a roar befitting of the legendary pokémon Entei, and breaks into a sprint around Lily, creating an array of clones as she does so. The six Enteis surround Okuni, and though in the back of his mind the Ninetales knows that the weather is going to make them disappear momentarily, they last for just long enough to confuse him. Before he can figure out which one is real, Sheena swoops down, adorable little fangs bared and ready to chomp into him. A split-second reaction barely allows Lily to duck out of the Woobat’s way, but it gives him no time to try to do the same towards Lily’s attack. The Enteis all begin to charge, converging upon Okuni with their strongest attack. In the end, it’s the one right in front of the pokémon that’s real, sending Okuni sprawling on the ground; and with that last-ditch effort, Lily’s clones disappear as Lily collapses to the ground, unable to take any more. 

As the beam of a poké ball spears through the weather to recall Lily, Okuni and Sheena begin to glow once again; the former shrinking and the latter growing, and getting feet again. When the glows fade, Okuni is able to make use of his lower weight to push himself to his feet. But his opponent stands taller than him, and her type advantage will give her the upper hand. Combined with how battered he feels,  it’ll be an uphill battle; but he’s ready to trust in his trainer...right?

*End of Round 9* 

Eifie (ØØO)

Okuni – Minun () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 19%
*Energy:* 45%
*Ability:* Minus
*Type:* Electric
*Condition:* Weary but determined.
*Status:* Tormented (4 more actions).
*Actions:* Foul Play @ Lily ~ Struggle @ Lily

Keldeo (ØØØ)

Lily – Entei ()
*Health:* *0%*
*Energy:* 58%
*Ability:* Pressure
*Type:* Fire
*Condition:* Unconscious.
*Status:* Knocked Out!
*Actions:* Detect ~ Double Team + Giga Impact

JackPK (ØØO)





Sheena – Tsareena () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 38%
*Energy:* 62%
*Ability:* Queenly Majesty
*Type:* Grass
*Condition:* Nervously confident in her ability to win.
*Status:* Attack +1.
*Actions:* Torment @ Okuni ~ Super Fang @ Okuni (Missed)​
Arena Notes
~A Lucky Egg is being blown around on the floor near where Lily used to be.

Referee Notes
~Super Fang missed. If it had hit, the weather would have knocked out Okuni at the end of the action and I wouldn’t have had to write any more rounds of this (lol)
~Gen 7 is here now, even if it wasn’t when this battle started, so I say Tsareena is fair game. Sheena’s name is pretty appropriate for it, as well.
~And then there were two. Lily passed out from weather damage at the end of the second action. Since Okuni got the last hit, I’m awarding him the KO. GG Keldeo, better luck next time. Enjoyed having you. 
~~KO Count: Bambi: 1, Sonya: 1, Jupiter: 2, >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<<: 1, The Fuzz: 1, Lily: 1, Okuni: 1

Next Round
~JackPK commands first.


----------



## JackPK

Very nice! I think this should be a simple enough round: *Power Whip* until you win, or instead use a *one-action Solar Beam* if Okuni is preparing Counter or if you can't use Power Whip for some reason. *Laser Focus* if Okuni is unhittable due to Protect or similar.

*Power Whip / one-action Solar Beam / Laser Focus x3*


----------



## Eifie

hope and pray for hax lolol I am sorry Superbird.

*Nuzzle ~ Headbutt ~ Headbutt*


----------



## Superbird

*Round 10* 

Eifie (ØØO)

Okuni – Minun () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 19%
*Energy:* 45%
*Ability:* Minus
*Type:* Electric
*Condition:* Weary but determined.
*Status:* Tormented (4 more actions).
*Commands:* Nuzzle ~ Headbutt ~ Headbutt

JackPK (ØØO)





Sheena – Tsareena () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 38%
*Energy:* 62%
*Ability:* Queenly Majesty
*Type:* Grass
*Condition:* Nervously confident in her ability to win.
*Status:* Attack +1.
*Commands:* Power Whip / one-action Solar Beam / Laser Focus x3​
Okuni is tired, indeed, but he's not going to go down without a fight. Using a capability only open to him as an electric rodent pokémon, he cloaks his body in static electricity and rushes towards Sheena. The Tsareena is cautious, backing away and adopting a defensive position in an attempt to block an attack, but instead Okuni simply nuzzles the Grass pokémon with her cheeks. Electricity courses through Sheena, and as her muscles begin to stiffen it becomes very evident that she's made a bit of a mistake in letting this happen. 

But Sheena's saving grace is that she's able to end the battle before the paralysis really has any chance to set in. Her foe so nearby, she faces almost no risk of missing as she whips her hair at Okuni as powerfully as she can. The attack strikes true, catching Okuni off guard, and flinging the Minun across the room to slam into the wall. Okuni collapses, and doesn't get back up. A few seconds pass, Sheena trying to resist the weather as she kneels down to try and control the paralysis, and the referee waves a flag to declare the battle over. With no further hesitation, the pokémon are recalled into their poké balls, and everyone leaves the Pokémon Cable Club. No sooner have they left then they hear the grinding sound of the floor rising up to the FRICKIN ROOF. Thank goodness they got out when they did.

*End of Round 10* 

Eifie (ØØØ)

Okuni – Minun () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* *0%*
*Energy:* 44%
*Ability:* Minus
*Type:* Electric
*Condition:* Unconscious.
*Status:* Knocked Out!
*Actions:* Nuzzle

JackPK (ØØO)





Sheena – Tsareena () @ Lucky Egg
*Health:* 36%
*Energy:* 52%
*Ability:* Queenly Majesty
*Type:* Grass
*Condition:* Not exactly feeling great, but victorious nonetheless.
*Status:* Attack +1. Severely paralyzed (2 more actions).
*Actions:* Power Whip (Crit)​
Referee Notes
~Power Whip scored a critical hit. If it hadn't been, Okuni _might_ have survived into Action 2 depending on how much power the paralysis docked from the attack, but this was overkill enough to guarantee a one-action KO.
~Well done, y'all. I really did enjoy reffing this, clusterfuck that it was. Thanks for sticking through it all this time and being patient for the two years it took for round 7 to get out. I am glad we were able to finish it before the new semester starts and deprives me of any free time I'll have.
~The database shall do its job and distribute the rewards.
~~KO Count: Bambi: 1, Sonya: 1, Jupiter: 2, >>(⌒ｏ⌒)<<: 1, The Fuzz: 1, Lily: 1, Okuni: 1, Sheena: 1



Spoiler: Action Log



_Speed Order: Okuni (95) > Sheena (72)_
Action 1
~Okuni uses Nuzzle on Sheena, dealing (2*1.25*0.66)=2% damage to Sheena, for 2% energy
~Sheena is Severely Paralyzed
~Okuni is tormented for 3 more actions.
~Sheena uses Power Whip on Okuni, getting a Critical Hit, dealing (12*1.25*1.16)+6=23.4 damage to Okuni for 7*1.5=10% energy
~Okuni is KO'ed
~END BATTLE


----------



## Eifie

Look, Okuni! Your praying for hax worked!

Thank you so much, Superbird, for finishing this mess up, and doing it so quickly! I've learned my lesson and am never going to do anything like this ever again. (I will probably do something like this again someday.)

Now, at last, after 6.5 years, Banbi can evolve!


----------



## Keldeo

Good game, Eifie and Jack and TtC, and thanks for all your hard work reffing this mess, Superbird! There were so many twists and turns in this fight, which I guess can be expected from such a chaotic arena (lol), but this was super fun and I’m glad we ended up reviving it.


----------



## JackPK

_beautiful_

Thank you so much for reffing, Superbird, especially after such a long hiatus! And thanks, everyone else, for a great battle!


----------



## Negrek

It's great to see these old battles wrapping up! Congrats to all of you for bringing it back and taking it all the way to the end.


----------

